# Borderlands 2



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Now that the game is out, will be overhauling this first post to be more helpful.






Ini Tweak Guides


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes - that is so über-orgasmic.....I just played the first one again just for the fun of it.

Can't wait for the bazillion weapons ......


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 26, 2012)

I probably will buy it, Becuase its like diablo 2 only with shooting weapons .So if you are going to buy 4pack if theres any count me in as pack mate


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'll play a little Devil's Advocate:

Isn't this game just the 1st but redone with new characters? What more is there to play?


----------



## digibucc (Jul 26, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I personally am going to wait to see if they put out a 4 pack.



i'm up for that if they do. I'm definitely looking forward to the game


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 26, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> I'll play a little Devil's Advocate:
> 
> Isn't this game just the 1st but redone with new characters? What more is there to play?



More loot!! 87 Bazillion...Everything: In addition to the new gun system, you will lust after procedurally generated shields, grenades, Relics, class mods and much, much more. And you thought the original Borderlands had a ton of loot!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!!!!1111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111!!

I can't wait! I would be up for a 4 pack deal.


----------



## Black Haru (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm in for a four pack as well. 

What class is everyone playing? I'm starting as siren.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 26, 2012)

Four-Pack already available....


----------



## xenocide (Jul 27, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> I'll play a little Devil's Advocate:
> 
> Isn't this game just the 1st but redone with new characters? What more is there to play?



On top of a whole new game world, completely changed characters, new revamped guns, and a better story.  Sure.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 27, 2012)

I just bought 4-pack so if anyone interested 3 packs left pm me so we can arrange bargain,be back after 10h off to work.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 27, 2012)

2 packs left


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm probably picking up a 4 pack this morning, but they might already all be spoken for. Though I might have one copy open, I'll let you guys know if I have any spares.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 27, 2012)

Ok I'm back and still got 2 copies to trade in for 20£ each as 4-pack deal,anyone interested contact me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 27, 2012)

Arciks said:


> Ok I'm back and still got 2 copies to trade in for 20£ each as 4-pack deal,anyone interested contact me.



Gimme an idea what that would be in US?

*Edit*

just sent you a PM


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 27, 2012)

1 copy left curently under offer with Brandonwh64


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 27, 2012)

Arciks said:


> 1 copy left curently under offer with Brandonwh64



paypal sent!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 27, 2012)

Ok all copies gone thanks for your money  Digibucc/brandonwh64/my brother/myself meet us in game


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 27, 2012)

Arciks said:


> Ok all copies gone thanks for your money



Thank you once again!


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 27, 2012)

Bought 1 copy with 10% off because I own the first borderlands....


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 27, 2012)

VulkanBros said:


> Bought 1 copy with 10% off because I own the first borderlands....



I bought 4-pack with 10% off  steam da best, good that preoder gives free upgrade and some other freebies, what would normally cost extra 20£ I wonder if BL2 will feature more than 2 modes(normal/hard/inferno )


----------



## digibucc (Jul 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thank you once again!



i got a copy from him too - thanks Arciks 

nearly half price after discount and 4-pack. I was fighting the pre-order because I normally get it after release much cheaper... but with this i have no issues


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 27, 2012)

It will be a must buy for me...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 27, 2012)

digibucc said:


> i got a copy from him too - thanks Arciks
> 
> nearly half price after discount and 4-pack. I was fighting the pre-order because I normally get it after release much cheaper... but with this i have no issues



Yea I am excited too! Now I am jonesing for sept 18th!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 27, 2012)

To be honest i was a lil bit skeptic about Border Land 1, because normally i dont play shooters with cartoonic style, but i was wrong.And now BL2 was one of long awaited games


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Bought my 4 pack, can't wait. Just watched the video on the store page, hilarious. Think I'm going to go with the Commando again, but possibly gunzerker.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 28, 2012)

I will start my first play with Commando.


----------



## Frizz (Jul 28, 2012)

Any FPSRPG games where headshots actually count is a big A+ in my books, played through the first one crazily with friends and had tonnes and tonnes of fun so can't wait for the second one to hopefully do the same thing. The story never really mattered to me though despite it being rpg-ish


----------



## Black Haru (Jul 28, 2012)

still looking for  people to go into a four pack with.

I have a lot of trackday prep to do and don't want to hoof the whole 160, but I can get 40 to anyone who has a copy for me.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 29, 2012)

Might be interested going in on a 4 pack as well. Played a ton of the first one and had a blast! (LOL pun intended). 

Waiting for this one.

Oh yea, and for anyone that is thinking about doing a 4 pack, pick someone that has the first one as it gives the buyer 10% off making it $161.99 or $40.50 each copy. 

I personally have the first one through Steam, so if anyone is interested shoot me a PM and we can arrange to purchase a 4 pack. 

For reference my Heatware is in my signature.


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 29, 2012)

Might be interested in a 4 pack here as well will have to see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Black Haru (Jul 29, 2012)

alright, four-pack is purchased, 2 copies are still available. PM me if you want in.


----------



## jgunning (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey all, do we know what online client that borderlands 2 will run through?Is it going to be origin or steam or standalone...?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 31, 2012)

It's gonna be on Steam.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Get it while it's hot!


----------



## bretts31344 (Sep 15, 2012)

This is $36 at GreenManGaming with the coupon code GMG25-1BW0K-K1A3G. It still activates on Steam. The season pass is then $22.50 with the same code. That code takes 25% off on most games/dlc.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 15, 2012)

Preloading BL2(4.6GB)


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 15, 2012)

Arciks said:


> Preloading BL2(4.6GB)



already finished


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 15, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> already finished



Me too, forgot to tell you ,


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 15, 2012)

They have a little competition going on right now as well(Countries eligible is limited tho)Was shocked to Norway in the list seeing as we aren't "EU" usually get shafted. 

Anyways it's pretty straight forward and they are giving away prizes.

Mount Jackmore


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 15, 2012)

If theres going to be a clubhouse - count me in, Ive built a PC for a mate of mine and the graphics card came with a BL2 key and he didnt want the game so i took it.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 15, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If theres going to be a clubhouse - count me in, Ive built a PC for a mate of mine and the graphics card came with a BL2 key and he didnt want the game so i took it.



SCORE!

I got DiRT 3 that way building a new PC for my Ex-Wife. Got 2 with my 5870 and Showdown with my 7970


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 15, 2012)

I think his problem was that the multi was co-op and not the kind of game that has TDM or F4A game types like CoD.

Me on the other hand dont really care so much so id still play it with a few friends.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 15, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think his problem was that the multi was co-op and not the kind of game that has TDM or F4A game types like CoD.
> 
> Me on the other hand dont really care so much so id still play it with a few friends.



Sad his loss really. It really is the last TRUE Co-op game. I am SO glad they didn't mess with the "perfect formula" You and 4 of your mates can do the ENTIRE story together no differences at all between what you could do alone. That is good Co-op game in my eyes. Not like tacked on "Spec Ops" in CoD for example.

I never would set foot into the realm of online gaming if it were not for co-op. I would rather team up and work together to get something done than "PWN N00BS!!11" in some PvP/TDM type situation.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 15, 2012)

I quite Enjoy Co-op games, Ive got both L4D games but ive never done anything else but co-op in them. I just couldnt stand the multiplayer.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't know how active the clubhouse will be, but I do know that quit a few of the regulars in the TS will be playin. jump on on release day and I'll make sure a BL2 channel gets added.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 16, 2012)

Only about 35 hours till release. I wish I could play at the midnight release, but I'll probably have to go to bed.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 16, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Only about 35 hours till release. I wish I could play at the midnight release, but I'll probably have to go to bed.



I have Tuesday and Wednesday off, so I will definitely be playing midnight release.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeah I got those days off as well, but the better half works at 5am and the son susually wakes up at 6:30 - 7am  Granted then I get to play early in the morning, so thats not too bad either.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 16, 2012)

I pre-order and pre-loaded. Still want confirmation that game matchups are done with Steam and not GameSpy.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 16, 2012)

same as laughing man! got it downloaded and ready to go Tuesday. I am thankful to be out of school for the next 8 weeks so I can spend some sleepless nights with this game. I need to move the download to my external so I can play at work.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 16, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I pre-order and pre-loaded. Still want confirmation that game matchups are done with Steam and not GameSpy.



http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/02/29/borderlands-2-to-use-steamworks/

Steamworks, Gamespy is gone.

I think they had to do that. Not only is Steamworks better and the direction that Gearbox seems to be heading with all their PC releases. But Gamespy on BL 1 allowed people to play online without legitimate copies, and I can assume that wasn't what they had planned.


----------



## Csokis (Sep 16, 2012)

Borderlands 2 Weapons Maker Spotlight:

Jakobs, Torgue, Dahl, Tediore, Bandit, Hyperion


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 17, 2012)

Newegg sent me a Email to confirm they have charged my card, now time to wait for shipping!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 17, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Newegg sent me a Email to confirm they have charged my card, now time to wait for shipping!



Man that must suck. I would have rather gotten it on steam so you could just pre download it before release.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 17, 2012)

Can't wait until midnight! I'll be at GameStop picking up my Ultimate Loot Chest(for PC of course)
EDIT: And I'll be on tonight. Anyone who wants to join up for some four-player, shoot me a PM some time before 1AM EST(when I'll probably be getting home) and I'll send you my TeamSpeak and Steam info.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Less than 12 hours to go. Sucks that I hear EU got screwed and has to wait till the 21st.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 17, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Less than 12 hours to go. Sucks that I hear EU got screwed and has to wait till the 21st.



sounds par for the course. seems a lot of games go that rout.


----------



## erocker (Sep 17, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Sucks that I hear EU got screwed and has to wait till the 21st.



No it doesn't. We don't live in the EU! Good times! 

I wasn't really looking forward to this game.. but I think I'll get it anyways.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 17, 2012)

Launch trailer just posted!


----------



## Kalevalen (Sep 17, 2012)

CDKeysDiscount has this for 29.99 fyi
got mine from amazon a long time ago, can't wait!


----------



## erocker (Sep 17, 2012)

Ugh.. Green Man Gaming's site is soooo slow right now. I'm afraid to purchase it from there atm...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweet baby jebus, only 5.25 hours till it's released!


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Sep 17, 2012)

Kalevalen said:


> CDKeysDiscount has this for 29.99 fyi
> got mine from amazon a long time ago, can't wait!



Is that place legit?  I'm not bashing but seriously asking if anyone has bought from there.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 18, 2012)

Hilux SSRG said:


> Is that place legit?  I'm not bashing but seriously asking if anyone has bought from there.



Seems way too low

http://www.cjs-cdkeys.com/products/Borderlands-2-Steam-Key.html?setCurrencyId=2

I've bought from there before and never had a problem.


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 18, 2012)

Looking forward to running a Jakob's Pistoleer again. Nothing beats roleplaying as Roland from the dark tower. Well, maybe roleplaying as jessica biel in powder blue. But those are completely different reasons


----------



## digibucc (Sep 18, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> http://www.cjs-cdkeys.com/products/Borderlands-2-Steam-Key.html?setCurrencyId=2
> 
> I've bought from there before and never had a problem.



cjs is great, and my first choice - but not always the lowest. a great site is:

DLCompare

which compares the prices from different cd key sites. they also make anonymous purchases testing each site's legitimacy. if it's on that site there is a good chance it's legit - i've shopped from 3 sites (on DLCompare) other than cjs and they all went fine.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 18, 2012)

I've got a key for sale for Borderlands 2 if anyone wants it.  It is on the physical piece of paper as per TPU rules.  $30.  http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=172359

Add my on Steam if you want to play at release (PVTCaboose1337).


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 18, 2012)

im too poor to get this game now, maybe closer to Christmas as right now my money is being used to build my kid a decent computer.  

Lots of screenshots in the coming days plz guys


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 18, 2012)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I've got a key for sale for Borderlands 2 if anyone wants it.  It is on the physical piece of paper as per TPU rules.  $30.  http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=172359
> 
> Add my on Steam if you want to play at release (PVTCaboose1337).



Pm'ed


----------



## tacosRcool (Sep 18, 2012)

I can't wait for it tomorrow!  Too bad I won't have time to play it until Thursday....


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 18, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> Pm'ed



Yeah sorry about not being able to sell to you in time, someone else got to it first.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Well had a good time tonight, played with Ufgy and a few other friends. Then was just me and Ufgy and Haru joined us. Wasn't too happy about the Gunzerker, he looks a bit "special", till I put on this sweet helmet.






Now I don't mind him so much.

Also been screen capping all the cutscenes, BL1 they all made for great desktops, and here it's the same, I think Scooter takes the cake so far.


Spoiler


----------



## Csokis (Sep 18, 2012)

Clap Trap At Borderlands 2 Gamestop Midnight Release 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGwqRgdrLPk


----------



## erixx (Sep 18, 2012)

I love the looks, but what is this game about? Quakefest? Serious Sam revisited? Or a story or something more?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 18, 2012)

Copying BL2 over to an external so I can have "fun" at work


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 18, 2012)

anyone purchased from CDKeysDiscount?  I wonder if it is even legal, or if it is no different from pirating a game, but still paying for it.


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 18, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> anyone purchased from CDKeysDiscount?  I wonder if it is even legal, or if it is no different from pirating a game, but still paying for it.



Wondering the same thing myself.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2012)

i loved the duel mode in the previous game which could be started at anytime you attacked one another long enough, it was funny.


----------



## KainXS (Sep 18, 2012)

well there goes 60 bucks, take it 2K, ya deserve it

:3


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey guys, I loved BL1. 

Anyone who played the coop campain please tell me what you think.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 18, 2012)

Yea I have been playing all morning and I love it! 5770 Xfire looks great


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2012)

too bad BL1 characters are NPCs now. I liked playing as the Soldier. OH THAT HURT!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 18, 2012)

If anyone out there has AMD cards, but picked up a Physx card like I did for this, and your setting is still locked. Here's how to change that.

1. Go to Documents/My Games/Borderlands 2/WillowGame/Config

2. Open up WillowEngine.ini

3. Ctrl-F for PhysXLevel

4. Low - 0, Medium - 1, High - 2


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If anyone out there has AMD cards, but picked up a Physx card like I did for this, and your setting is still locked. Here's how to change that.
> 
> 1. Go to Documents/My Games/Borderlands 2/WillowGame/Config
> 
> ...



where did you find the fix at exactly as of link or did you just find it?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a GT240 but I have not installed it yet die to having to either cut the card or the PCIex X1 slot.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 18, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If anyone out there has AMD cards, but picked up a Physx card like I did for this, and your setting is still locked. Here's how to change that.
> 
> 1. Go to Documents/My Games/Borderlands 2/WillowGame/Config
> 
> ...







brandonwh64 said:


> I have a GT240 but I have not installed it yet die to having to either cut the card or the PCIex X1 slot.



Hey guys I gave my last working 5850 to my brother and I'd like to get physis working for him. I have an old 8800gt 512mb and a 9600gs 512mb would they be strong enough? Or should he get something stronger for BL2?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 18, 2012)

So how do you guys like bl2?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys I gave my last working 5850 to my brother and I'd like to get physis working for him. I have an old 8800gt 512mb and a 9600gs 512mb would they be strong enough? Or should he get something stronger for BL2?



Matters which 9600gs, I know some had more shaders than others, though maybe that was 9600gso's... The 8800gt should be just fine, heck even the 9600 should be, at least for medium, which is going to get you some on the actual physx effects. But the 8800 is probably good enough for high, the 9800gt isn't much better than the 8800 and I'm running physx at high.



TacoTown said:


> So how do you guys like bl2?



It's fun so far, only got in about 2.5 hours though.



eidairaman1 said:


> where did you find the fix at exactly as of link or did you just find it?



Was looking through the ini for it and found that. Found a few other physx settings as well, but those didn't seem to have any effect.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 18, 2012)

Mindweaver you need ATLEAST 96 shaders for the card to full be effective with physx also if it doesn't require a 6 pin that is a huge plus! I have a EVGA GT240 that I gave 25$ for and I think I may just start cutting it up tonight if all possible. I do really care to mess it up it was only 25$


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 18, 2012)

Meh games fun but its meh... It's borderlands 1 with new characters (which arent as fun) and a better story line.


----------



## KainXS (Sep 18, 2012)

the 9600GSO 512MB is only 48 Shaders, if your lucky its the 16Rop version(still slower then the original 96sp version) or if your very unlucky its the 8Rop version(Pos card)

good luck weaver.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm running max settings on my specs.  

Game is very fun, I'm currently level 11.  Siren is a neat class.  Not sure how to spec her yet however.  

If you are looking for a more fun class however, I would recommend Zero.  Melee is awesome.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 18, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> Meh games fun but its meh... It's borderlands 1 with new characters (which arent as fun) and a better story line.



Its got some more, like more abilities and extra gun makers, different style guns. Borderlands gameplay/GFX with a hefty upgrade. I LIKE IT!


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 18, 2012)

Just curious, who played through BL1 more than once?

I only played through once as Roland.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 18, 2012)

I played twice but havent finished it till end. had like lvl 50 or so with Roland


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 18, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Just curious, who played through BL1 more than once?
> 
> I only played through once as Roland.



I beat the game with every character


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 18, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Just curious, who played through BL1 more than once?
> 
> I only played through once as Roland.



I still have my lvl 69 siren with every legendary (200+ hours of playtime). I know LaughingMan had a similar character.


So far I like it a lot, definitely a good sequel. 

PS: caboose, we weren't trying to be mean or rude when we kicked you, but it's really tough to coordinate when your not in voice chat. I kept dying because of it. if you jump in TS (or skype I suppose) I would be happy to play with you.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 18, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Just curious, who played through BL1 more than once?
> 
> I only played through once as Roland.



I played through a couple of times co-op, no co-op etc.

Anyone else got a 4 pack copy of this floating around?


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 18, 2012)

cdawall said:


> I played through a couple of times co-op, no co-op etc.
> 
> Anyone else got a 4 pack copy of this floating around?



I'm interested in getting in on a 4 pack too, pm me if anyone wants to put this together.


Edit, can anyone look into this, I'm at work and it's blocked.

http://www.greenmangaming.com/

20% off: GMG20-AWDF9-Q1PEY


----------



## newbsandwich (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm down for getting in on a 4 pack too.  

I know I've been gone for awhile (not that I ever posted a lot anyway), but I'm finally back.  I moved and finally got my computer online.  Had weird issue with Asus P67 pro board not connecting wirelessly.  

Has the menu's and interface been fixed to work better with mouse and keyboard?


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 18, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If anyone out there has AMD cards, but picked up a Physx card like I did for this, and your setting is still locked. Here's how to change that.
> 
> 1. Go to Documents/My Games/Borderlands 2/WillowGame/Config
> 
> ...



Great, will try this!
already renamed PhysXDevice.dll in Binaries which gave me the option in-game for physx, but it was still using CPU and dragged the framerate down a few times. Will rename it back and try your way.

EDIT: SO MUCH NICER!


----------



## Guitar (Sep 18, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> I'm interested in getting in on a 4 pack too, pm me if anyone wants to put this together.
> 
> 
> Edit, can anyone look into this, I'm at work and it's blocked.
> ...



Total: $ 43.20


----------



## natr0n (Sep 18, 2012)

How is the FOV? The last game had it so messed up it made me dizzy.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 18, 2012)

natr0n said:


> How is the FOV? The last game had it so messed up it made me dizzy.



Is that because your a blonde? 


J/k I had to throw that in there... 



damn RM keeps txt me telling me how much he loves it while I'm stuck at work in the boss chair...


----------



## ufgy20 (Sep 18, 2012)

natr0n said:


> How is the FOV? The last game had it so messed up it made me dizzy.



Fov is pretty good its pre-set to 90 i believe. it goes up in increments of 2 at a time but overall i can play this game a lot easier then BL1 and not have any narrow vision headaches.


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 18, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Edit, can anyone look into this, I'm at work and it's blocked.
> 
> http://www.greenmangaming.com/
> 
> 20% off: GMG20-AWDF9-Q1PEY



still works


----------



## ufgy20 (Sep 18, 2012)

The only problem i am having with Kurgans fix for Physx is since im using a Sapphire 6950 single card when i activate this it pushes up my cpu to make it work. it was working well on medium giving me a slightly better experience seeing the cool physx of some things. but getting to areas with some fire and barrel explosions and mobs really start to take its toll on my little 1100t cpu. Kurgan says running CPU Physx if you dont have Nvidia setup the difference between medium and high are not that different. just one thing he noticed is blood from enemies is a little more blotchy on medium then high. but overall equal goodness. so far im enjoying this game. if only i could run Physx better on my computer so i could get optimum enjoyment of this mayhem.


----------



## natr0n (Sep 18, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Is that because your a blonde?
> 
> 
> J/k I had to throw that in there...
> ...



dark brown


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 19, 2012)

Sigh. Is steam down for anyone else? Was hoping to get some BL2 in tonight! Grr bark bark grrr
edit nevermind. time to blow up some whatever they are called!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 19, 2012)

Borderlands 2 - Button Mashup - Best of Claptrap Q...

Claptrap!


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh Man! Handsome Jack is the boss from Office Space..

"Yeah...if you could go ahead and kill youself...that'd be great." lol


----------



## erocker (Sep 19, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If anyone out there has AMD cards, but picked up a Physx card like I did for this, and your setting is still locked. Here's how to change that.
> 
> 1. Go to Documents/My Games/Borderlands 2/WillowGame/Config
> 
> ...



Will this work without a PhysX card? As in, throw PhysX at the CPU, performance not withstanding...

I set it to Medium and it worked very well... Then after about 15 minutes in my computer restarted itself. :/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 19, 2012)

It will, Ufgy was trying it earlier. I even tried it without the 9800, the 2600k clocked up seemed to do fine on Medium. Ufgy's AMD x6 though once shit got thick couldn't handle medium. Though on medium sometimes with the 2600 I was down to 20 - 25 fps, it felt a bit sluggish, but wasn't choppy.

And the difference between High and Medium seems to be less blood effects. And to be honest, the texture they use for the blood is so freaking low of a resolution, I honestly say Medium is a better looking setting.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 19, 2012)

So what you are saying is I will be fucking set with a pair of GTX470's


----------



## rampage (Sep 19, 2012)

reading about everyone playing BL2 is making me sad 

12 hours and 17 min remaining until we can play in Australia


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm sad, a bit more testing seems the 9800gt isn't fit for High Physx. Though I'm not too sad since the blood textures are horrible. Though Medium it zips along and I liked that there was less blood, so overall not bad. Guess when taxes land sell the 9800gt and buy something bigger and badder. Though will have to either WC it or get single slot, 3 cards in a mid tower is a tight fit, looks like the 9800 right now is trying to eat a PSU.



cdawall said:


> So what you are saying is I will be fucking set with a pair of GTX470's



For sure.


----------



## rampage (Sep 19, 2012)

anyone having full screen issues ?

i can play fine, its just running "wide screen"  res is 1680*1050


edit. had to change some further settings


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 19, 2012)

rampage said:


> anyone having full screen issues ?
> 
> i can play fine, its just running "wide screen"  res is 1680*1050
> 
> ...



The only "problem" I had was that the default FOV was a bit low for widescreen.


----------



## erocker (Sep 19, 2012)

Has anyone else (without a Nvidia card) tried PhysX on medium? It was really working fine for me until it restarted my computer.


----------



## ufgy20 (Sep 19, 2012)

erocker said:


> Has anyone else (without a Nvidia card) tried PhysX on medium? It was really working fine for me until it restarted my computer.



maybe Kurgan hast said it already but im Using my 1100t get me by CPU right now and using medium settings the game runs pretty good i had a few low moments when i got to an area with more then the usual mobs and fire coming out of pipes. it was a bit rough but for the most part it was playing pretty well. i never had it set then reset my computer since i was recording once i had issues i just turned it off.

but overall i was doing prety good for my little cpu and not even overclocking so im somewhat happy lol just wish i could make it more powerful and run it more smoothly.


----------



## NAVI_Z (Sep 19, 2012)

Look what I found.

Borderlands 2 GeForce GTX PhysX Trailer - YouTube

enjoy!


----------



## cdawall (Sep 19, 2012)

NAVI_Z said:


> Look what I found.
> 
> Borderlands 2 GeForce GTX PhysX Trailer - YouTube
> 
> enjoy!



Holy night and day difference.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Sep 19, 2012)

Don't click this link if you don't want easy items. But for those that used it by accident, at least you can get it back.



Spoiler



google "255 golden keys"


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 19, 2012)

Man I'm always missing out on all the fun for game launches!! my game is on its way newegg said today, but I know it will be tomorrow I would buy from Steam, but it would take longer for my internet to download than shipping.

That Key thing is interesting I wonder if they can ban people, I loved making custom guns in the last game once I beat the game.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Sep 19, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> That Key thing is interesting I wonder if they can ban people, I loved making custom guns in the last game once I beat the game.



On the gear box main forum they said - "We are not Blizzard" - thank god, but it doesn't look like they care.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 19, 2012)

How's eyefinity/nv surround look with this game?


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 19, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> ...I loved making custom guns in the last game once I beat the game.



didn't gearbox end up patching that up?


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 19, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> didn't gearbox end up patching that up?



yeah, they did. imo, it defeats the purpose of playing.


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 19, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> yeah, they did. imo, it defeats the purpose of playing.



Nope still works for me. Ive made some guns as of 2 months ago, but im very good at "tweaking" things to work.

I can't wait to play this game OMG I'm just going crazy waiting here lol I will be on tomorrow for sure!


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 19, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Nope still works for me. Ive made some guns as of 2 months ago, but im very good at "tweaking" things to work.
> 
> I can't wait to play this game OMG I'm just going crazy waiting here lol I will be on tomorrow for sure!



still works as of which patch?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Sep 19, 2012)

They aren't going to patch it. There is no need. There is no reason to stop people from ruining their game play. It is a moddable game so really it's up to the user to have the willpower not to do that.

I just had a buddy try it and it worked, as of 5 minutes from this post time.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 20, 2012)

Running it maxed out at 1360x768 until the other card shows up and I can try NV surround. 9800GT is plenty of umph to run physx maxed out.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 20, 2012)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120920/Capture021.jpg
> 
> Running it maxed out at 1360x768 until the other card shows up and I can try NV surround. 9800GT is plenty of umph to run physx maxed out.



See, and no matter which method I use to force hardware PhysX, it defaults to CPU. The highest I've seen my GTS250's load is 1%...
I must be doing something wrong, hybrid PhysX seems to be working for Kurgan


----------



## cdawall (Sep 20, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> See, and no matter which method I use to force hardware PhysX, it defaults to CPU. The highest I've seen my GTS250's load is 1%...
> I must be doing something wrong, hybrid PhysX seems to be working for Kurgan



I had the side monitors running while I was gaming and the max during a firefight was around 40-50%. It is making me want to crank the card up a little more.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 20, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> See, and no matter which method I use to force hardware PhysX, it defaults to CPU. The highest I've seen my GTS250's load is 1%...
> I must be doing something wrong, hybrid PhysX seems to be working for Kurgan



Do you have a "FAKE" monitor hooked to the physx card in windows? if not thats why its not being used.

I had the same issue until I went into display settings and attached a fake VGA monitor to the GTS240 and it shot up to 80+% in game


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Do you have a "FAKE" monitor hooked to the physx card in windows? if not thats why its not being used.
> 
> I had the same issue until I went into display settings and attached a fake VGA monitor to the GTS240 and it shot up to 80+% in game



I have a real monitor hooked up to it, i keep all of my monitoring programs on that monitor and game on the big(ger) one.

EDIT: should probably mention this seems to be a BL2 problem, as both Batman: Arkham games are utilizing the GTS250 and GPU-Z shows PhysX enabled...


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 20, 2012)

Surely driver support for this will improve over the next few weeks.

Physx support should come along too.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 20, 2012)

4 hours till EU release  cant wait for it


----------



## lemode (Sep 20, 2012)

i thought about buying this game...but i know i will go through it and wish i didn't buy it like the 1st one...even though i legit grinded out all 4 classes to max level within the 1st month then never played any of the DLC cuz by that time i could care less about content for that game.


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 20, 2012)

Does anyone have a Borderlands 2 key available from either a graphics card purchase or a 4 pack that they are willing to sell for a reasonable price?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> Does anyone have a Borderlands 2 key available from either a graphics card purchase or a 4 pack that they are willing to sell for a reasonable price?



really?


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 20, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> Does anyone have a Borderlands 2 key available from either a graphics card purchase or a 4 pack that they are willing to sell for a reasonable price?



I know of talk about a 4 pack group purchase.  PM me if your interested. Paypal required.


----------



## KainXS (Sep 20, 2012)

so I have an 9600GSO(96sp) sitting around but it has no heatsink, do you think it would be worth it to get a heatsink for it and use the card for physx if I have a GTX460 guys.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 21, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Surely driver support for this will improve over the next few weeks.
> 
> Physx support should come along too.



Got it working. Had to update my PhysX system software and run Hybridiz.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 21, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> I know of talk about a 4 pack group purchase.  PM me if your interested. Paypal required.



I'm still game...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 21, 2012)

cdawall said:


> 9800GT is plenty of umph to run physx maxed out.



Yeah thats one someone else said as well. I'm not sure if it's an issue with the 9800 or my 7970's, overall frames seem low on the game.



Random Murderer said:


> See, and no matter which method I use to force hardware PhysX, it defaults to CPU. The highest I've seen my GTS250's load is 1%...
> I must be doing something wrong, hybrid PhysX seems to be working for Kurgan



Theres 2 methods, the old one didn't work for me. I could use the old method with the 1.05ff patch, but then I would have to use the Hybridize patch as well. So I didn't see the point in doing that, so I just went with the most current drivers and used Hybridize and it works fine.



brandonwh64 said:


> Do you have a "FAKE" monitor hooked to the physx card in windows? if not thats why its not being used.
> 
> I had the same issue until I went into display settings and attached a fake VGA monitor to the GTS240 and it shot up to 80+% in game



I never had to do that to get mine to work. Just installed drivers, hybridized it, and went.


----------



## erocker (Sep 21, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Got it working. Had to update my PhysX system software and run Hybridiz.



Which software version are you using now?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 21, 2012)

Tested with Physx on low, averaged about 95 fps. So it has to be a issue with the 9800gt, I wonder why my dogs down so much. Even on medium settings it can get pretty bad.

**EDIT**
Like I said before it's only when blood flies. And I'm seeing others saying the samething. Cloth effects are fine, but lots of blood effects just destroys.



erocker said:


> Which software version are you using now?



Why Hybridz patch you can run the most current drivers.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 21, 2012)

erocker said:


> Which software version are you using now?



Latest, 9.12.0613.
No more random slowdowns from CPU PhysX!


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 21, 2012)

Installing my game disc right now! The retail box is cool everything is slightly embossed.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 21, 2012)

@kurgan what resolution and what are the clocks on your 9800gt? Mines overclocked a bit as well as pretty low res.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 21, 2012)

cdawall said:


> @kurgan what resolution and what are the clocks on your 9800gt? Mines overclocked a bit as well as pretty low res.



1920x1080, and yeah my cards a single slot, basically 100 core and mem under yours. With how low the frames dip, I can't see an OC giving me the fps I want during really bloody fights. I might try a lower res just to see what happens.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 21, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> 1920x1080, and yeah my cards a single slot, basically 100 core and mem under yours. With how low the frames dip, I can't see an OC giving me the fps I want during really bloody fights. I might try a lower res just to see what happens.



I'll kick mine up to 1080p and see how it does in bloody fights. My card is a zotac 9800gt eco so yea I may try clocking it a bit more as well. If not GTX295 should handle physx fine


----------



## RevengE (Sep 21, 2012)

Liked the first one just lost interest in it. I need to finish it before playing this one.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 21, 2012)

cdawall said:


> I'll kick mine up to 1080p and see how it does in bloody fights. My card is a zotac 9800gt eco so yea I may try clocking it a bit more as well. If not GTX295 should handle physx fine



Out of curiosity have you ever tried Fluidmark with your 9800gt? My CPU only averaged 2 less FPS than my 9800 did. (31 fps for 9800 and 29 for 2600k)


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 21, 2012)

Has anyone noticed a difference sense the update?


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 21, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Has anyone noticed a difference sense the update?



Nothing noticed here.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 21, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Has anyone noticed a difference sense the update?



Update? Did I miss something? First thought was they locked up the "keys exploit" which they have confirmed they will be dealing with. But I checked same old plain text file...
Not slept in awhile pulled an all nighter with it last night when I finallly got impatient and VPN'd it. 
So share any info you got 

Edit: Actually when I fired up the game when it officially unlocked to make sure thing were all copacetic with my saves I surprised myself when I realized I was Level 19 

OH AND VERY IMPORTANT!! TURN OFF CLOUD SUPPORT!! You may come to find yourself missing alot of hours of play. It's definitely broken for BL2 at the moment


----------



## cdawall (Sep 21, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Out of curiosity have you ever tried Fluidmark with your 9800gt? My CPU only averaged 2 less FPS than my 9800 did. (31 fps for 9800 and 29 for 2600k)



I'll give it a shot here shortly.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 21, 2012)

Ok I guess there was an Update. Not much detail of course but apparently the DLC Exploit has been locked down


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 21, 2012)

LOL I had heard about that gun. Now that I have actually "heard it" that would get old fast...Apparently it;s a pretty powerful gun as well.

Edit; Now that I think about I do have a Talking Shield


----------



## cdawall (Sep 21, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Out of curiosity have you ever tried Fluidmark with your 9800gt? My CPU only averaged 2 less FPS than my 9800 did. (31 fps for 9800 and 29 for 2600k)









30FPS on 1080. Likely due to the weaker CPU on my side.

Just FYI at 1920X1080 still no slow down with the 9800GT as physx on high and those clocks.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 21, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> LOL I had heard about that gun. Now that I have actually "heard it" that would get old fast...Apparently it;s a pretty powerful gun as well.
> 
> Edit; Now that I think about I do have a Talking Shield



have that gun. after a while it glitched and no matter what guns I equipped it still talked in that high pitched voice. good for getting people to get out of menus and get a move on though.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 21, 2012)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120921/Capture022.jpg
> 
> 30FPS on 1080. Likely due to the weaker CPU on my side.
> 
> Just FYI at 1920X1080 still no slow down with the 9800GT as physx on high and those clocks.



Tested with stock clocks and scored something like 1650. I oc'd it a few times and tested, got it at 735/1050 and seems stable, got these results





So almost a 500 point gain. It's now much better on High. But say I pop the head off someone and blood comes flying out, that still drops me to about 35 fps for a bit. Which is pletny playable, just lower than I would like. But before it was like 25 fps when that happened, and didn't feel very playable.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 21, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Tested with stock clocks and scored something like 1650. I oc'd it a few times and tested, got it at 735/1050 and seems stable, got these results
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120921/Capture035.jpg
> 
> So almost a 500 point gain. It's now much better on High. But say I pop the head off someone and blood comes flying out, that still drops me to about 35 fps for a bit. Which is pletny playable, just lower than I would like. But before it was like 25 fps when that happened, and didn't feel very playable.



I don't know that you would want to be hitting 35 in too many situations. Hell I am just running CPU PhysX on Medium and have had some good dips/slowdowns with some serious skirmishes


----------



## newbsandwich (Sep 21, 2012)

*BL2 4 pack*

If mlee49 and you are still looking to get the 4 pack, I'm down and can pay thru Paypal right away.



cdawall said:


> I'm still game...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 21, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> I don't know that you would want to be hitting 35 in too many situations. Hell I am just running CPU PhysX on Medium and have had some good dips/slowdowns with some serious skirmishes



It doesn't happen in many situations. Only if I am point blank and blow somethings head off.


----------



## tacosRcool (Sep 21, 2012)

Does anybody get some random crashes that take awhile to get out of?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 21, 2012)

tacosRcool said:


> Does anybody get some random crashes that take awhile to get out of?



I only had one crash to desktop at work but other than that its been smooth as butter.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 21, 2012)

newbsandwich said:


> If mlee49 and you are still looking to get the 4 pack, I'm down and can pay thru Paypal right away.



Thanks man, looking to wrap it up tonight.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 21, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It doesn't happen in many situations. Only if I am point blank and blow somethings head off.



I have had it with packs of "Big Guys" all shooting, explosions etc. and I'm running PhysX Medium so that's not even factoring in the extra particles your getting"

Think bottleneck camp entrance with the whole camp comin at ya guns blazing


----------



## newbsandwich (Sep 21, 2012)

How much do y'all think the PhysX adds to the game?  From that video, looks to really add to the immersion.  I haven't ever used it before, but if I can get a card for cheap, might get one.  

Any recommendations on a card?  I have a 6970 currently.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 21, 2012)

Started game with main guy from cinematic video.killed first boss with 3 shots in head with sniper ripel.Game looks good just need to get a grip to it,becuase havent played BL1 in ages.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 21, 2012)

newbsandwich said:


> How much do y'all think the PhysX adds to the game?  From that video, looks to really add to the immersion.  I haven't ever used it before, but if I can get a card for cheap, might get one.
> 
> Any recommendations on a card?  I have a 6970 currently.



I'd OC the snot out of your 2600k, set it to medium, and see if that makes you happy. The 2600k is capable of playing it on medium, frames will dip now and then. But having played it both on Med and High, the only real difference I see the the amount of blood. And on High, the amount of blood is unreal, it's just everywhere. Medium is a much better amount, still over the top, but it fits the game. 

If your happy with the performance, then you just end up saving yourself some cash. Put those extra threads to work, people always say, "get the 2500k, you don't need those threads for gaming". Time to prove them wrong.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 21, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'd OC the snot out of your 2600k, set it to medium, and see if that makes you happy. The 2600k is capable of playing it on medium, frames will dip now and then. But having played it both on Med and High, the only real difference I see the the amount of blood. And on High, the amount of blood is unreal, it's just everywhere. Medium is a much better amount, still over the top, but it fits the game.
> 
> If your happy with the performance, then you just end up saving yourself some cash. Put those extra threads to work, people always say, "get the 2500k, you don't need those threads for gaming". Time to prove them wrong.



I kicked the card up as far as MSI afterburner would let me.







The lowest I get in really bloody firefights is 40FPS all max 1366x768. GTX470 is at 800c/1750m and the 9800GT 715c/1050m. Max load I saw on the 9800GT is 70%.


----------



## newbsandwich (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for the input Kurgan, I'll give that a try.  Should be getting BL2 tonight, i'll see how it runs normally, then I'll try that.  

Quick question, what resolution were you playing it on medium at?  I normally play at native, 1900x1200




1Kurgan1 said:


> I'd OC the snot out of your 2600k, set it to medium, and see if that makes you happy. The 2600k is capable of playing it on medium, frames will dip now and then. But having played it both on Med and High, the only real difference I see the the amount of blood. And on High, the amount of blood is unreal, it's just everywhere. Medium is a much better amount, still over the top, but it fits the game.
> 
> If your happy with the performance, then you just end up saving yourself some cash. Put those extra threads to work, people always say, "get the 2500k, you don't need those threads for gaming". Time to prove them wrong.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 21, 2012)

cdawall said:


> I kicked the card up as far as MSI afterburner would let me.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120921/Capture023.jpg
> 
> The lowest I get in really bloody firefights is 40FPS all max 1366x768. GTX470 is at 800c/1750m and the 9800GT 715c/1050m. Max load I saw on the 9800GT is 70%.



Seems our results are about the same then. I'm assuming res won't matter too much for particle effects since there should still be the same amount of particles. 

The 9800 will have to do for now, but just kinda sucks going from 100 - 120 fps running and gunning, then a head poips off and blood comes out and I drop to 35 - 50 fps. The higher end of that spectrum is fine, but dropping 70% or so of my fps that quickly to 35 is noticeable. Also the load I see on my 9800 is usually 89%.



newbsandwich said:


> Thanks for the input Kurgan, I'll give that a try.  Should be getting BL2 tonight, i'll see how it runs normally, then I'll try that.
> 
> Quick question, what resolution were you playing it on medium at?  I normally play at native, 1900x1200



I tried Medium with at 1920x1080 with my 2600k when I was at like 4.5ghz and it was ok, the dips got a bit low if I was up close in a crazy fight, but some extra mhz might change that. Just have to try it and see if it makes you happy.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 21, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Seems our results are about the same then. I'm assuming res won't matter too much for particle effects since there should still be the same amount of particles.
> 
> The 9800 will have to do for now, but just kinda sucks going from 100 - 120 fps running and gunning, then a head poips off and blood comes out and I drop to 35 - 50 fps. The higher end of that spectrum is fine, but dropping 70% or so of my fps that quickly to 35 is noticeable. Also the load I see on my 9800 is usually 89%.



The higher load must be the higher res. I may plop the GTX 295 in and see how it does for physx.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 21, 2012)

Dooooeeit!!


----------



## cdawall (Sep 21, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Dooooeeit!!



Don't mind the mess I am waiting for new blocks to retube the loop.






Will see how it performs shortly.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Sep 21, 2012)

cdawall said:


> The lowest I get in really bloody firefights is 40FPS all max 1366x768.



Here's an interesting CPU performance chart:


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 22, 2012)

funny Claptrap

Borderlands -ClapTrap web series (1 to 4) - YouTub...


----------



## cdawall (Sep 22, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Here's an interesting CPU performance chart:
> 
> http://static.techspot.com/articles-info/577/bench/CPU1.png



On that note I kicked the CPU up to 4ghz. With the GTX 295 and 4ghz phenom frames dipped at the lowest I saw to 45FPS.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 22, 2012)

This game does take a hit with physx


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> This game does take a hit with physx



u dont think cuz ur nv is in x1 spot


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 22, 2012)

I just played through 5 hours straight. Wow, it was fun!


----------



## cdawall (Sep 22, 2012)

GTX 295 at 700/1100 seems to fix my physx issues didn't drop below 50FPS even during boss battles running 1920x1080.

I attached a sensor log from the GTX 295 to give an idea how well it loads down that cards memory and GPU. Was seeing around a 50% max load with 300-400mb of memory used for physx.

Downside to the 295 is it seems to be starving the GTX 470 for air as temps on that went up 10-15C or so peaking at 84C.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 22, 2012)

How much for this game,  it actually looks like fun?


----------



## Eternalchaos (Sep 22, 2012)

johnspack said:


> How much for this game,  it actually looks like fun?



Depends on if you want the future DLC or not http://store.steampowered.com/app/49520/


----------



## johnspack (Sep 22, 2012)

Lord,  60us...  guess I'll keep playing pacman.....


----------



## erocker (Sep 22, 2012)

Green Man Gaming has it for 10% off, but if you can wait the game will eventually go on sale on Steam.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 22, 2012)

Wahh..  I'm trying to buy 2 gtx480s to replace my 2 gtx285s for my 51st birthday...  I have a whole rack of other problems to deal with before I spend this much for a game...  although dammit the first game I've seen in a long time I actually like....


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 22, 2012)

cdawall said:


> GTX 295 at 700/1100 seems to fix my physx issues didn't drop below 50FPS even during boss battles running 1920x1080.
> 
> I attached a sensor log from the GTX 295 to give an idea how well it loads down that cards memory and GPU. Was seeing around a 50% max load with 300-400mb of memory used for physx.



Not sure if this is how it works, but I'm assuming that with the 295 as well, it's only loading on 1 core, so it's basically just a GTX 275 for Physx.



johnspack said:


> Lord,  60us...  guess I'll keep playing pacman.....



The game just came out a few days ago, now days $60 is pretty standard for big titles, a 4 pack if you can get in one is about $41. Or if you haven't played Borderlands 1, that goes on sale pretty often.


----------



## erocker (Sep 22, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Not sure if this is how it works, but I'm assuming that with the 295 as well, it's only loading on 1 core, so it's basically just a GTX 275 for Physx



True. PhysX will only work with one GPU.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 22, 2012)

from the Mouth of the green

http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx_faq.html#q4


----------



## erocker (Sep 22, 2012)

Lies:



> *Can I use an NVIDIA GPU as a PhysX processor and a non-NVIDIA GPU for regular display graphics?*
> No. There are multiple technical connections between PhysX processing and graphics that require tight collaboration between the two technologies. To deliver a good experience for users, NVIDIA PhysX technology has been fully verified and enabled using only NVIDIA GPUs for graphics.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 22, 2012)

way to bypass it is those older drivers w/e


----------



## cdawall (Sep 22, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Not sure if this is how it works, but I'm assuming that with the 295 as well, it's only loading on 1 core, so it's basically just a GTX 275 for Physx.



Yes it is basically a GTX 275. Especially since this card has some kind of glitch with this mobo were it only loads one gpu when mated with a dissimilar card.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 22, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> way to bypass it is those older drivers w/e



Wrong. I'm using 306.23 or whatever, the absolute newest NV drivers to power my 9800GT, which is doing Physx for my 7970's.



cdawall said:


> Yes it is basically a GTX 275. Especially since this card has some kind of glitch with this mobo were it only loads one gpu when mated with a dissimilar card.



Isn't that just a NV issue? I don't know if it's got better. But I remember hearing about people who bought the same GPU from different PCB makers and they wouldn't work together. But running 470's in SLI with 2 more diff gen cards in SLI, maybe thats the problem? Either way, won't matter much if your just using it for Physx, why not sell it and pick up a better single GPU for the job, granted I guess it don't matter much since a 275 should be more than enough, will save on some power usage though.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 22, 2012)

Well my second GTX470 should be here today going to see how much of a difference that makes having them in sli and the drivers deciding physx.

Update video card just showed up as I posted. Will see how it works


----------



## cdawall (Sep 22, 2012)

Huge difference running SLi. I replayed certain parts I had trouble breaking into the 50FPS range before and now it holds a pretty steady 60FPS with SLi and the cards at 800/1750 CPU@4ghz


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 22, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Huge difference running SLi. I replayed certain parts I had trouble breaking into the 50FPS range before and now it holds a pretty steady 60FPS with SLi and the cards at 800/1750 CPU@4ghz



Running PhysX, I presume?


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 22, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Wahh..  I'm trying to buy 2 gtx480s to replace my 2 gtx285s for my 51st birthday...  I have a whole rack of other problems to deal with before I spend this much for a game...  although dammit the first game I've seen in a long time I actually like....



I posted a 20% off code a couple pages back. I got mine for $43 and no tax. Is it any different for CA buyers?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 22, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Running PhysX, I presume?



Yes physx running on high all settings as high as they will go.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 22, 2012)

Got lvl 13.And still no legendary weapon


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 22, 2012)

Arciks said:


> Got lvl 13.And still no legendary weapon



I should hope not. Found my first legendary last night at lvl 25. And I'm pretty sure it was a quest item.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 22, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> I should hope not. Found my first legendary last night at lvl 25. And I'm pretty sure it was a quest item.



I got my first legendary before level 10(Flynt dropped it along with his fire pistol)
Could be because I have the vault hunter's relic though, not sure


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 22, 2012)

I got relic too,but no luck.And did someone got on slot machine 3 pandora symbols or 3 bells or 3 heads? Not me atleast wonder what are rewards.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 22, 2012)

Arciks said:


> I got relic too,but no luck.And did someone got on slot machine 3 pandora symbols or 3 bells or 3 heads? Not me atleast wonder what are rewards.



nope, and the best prize I've received was a green rifle with a zoomed holo-sight.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 23, 2012)

I may be interested if someone is doing a 4-pack sale! I really want this, but I still got some grinding to do in the DLC's from the original and a couple classes I never finished. So I am gonna try my damndest to wait! But if someone is doing a 4-pack I will dole out the $45 for the game. I just can't justify $60 at this point.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 23, 2012)

Kursah said:


> I may be interested if someone is doing a 4-pack sale! I really want this, but I still got some grinding to do in the DLC's from the original and a couple classes I never finished. So I am gonna try my damndest to wait! But if someone is doing a 4-pack I will dole out the $45 for the game. I just can't justify $60 at this point.



Well looked who crawled out from a rock.  


EVERYONE SHOULD KNOW IT'S NOT $60, GREENMANGAMING HAS IT FOR $42.30 AFTER A NICE 20% DISCOUNT!!

GMG20-AWDF9-Q1PEY


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 23, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> nope, and the best prize I've received was a green rifle with a zoomed holo-sight.



I got couple blue items from slot machine,but junk as allways.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 23, 2012)

Arciks said:


> I got couple blue items from slot machine,but junk as allways.



Just don't let kurgan use them.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 23, 2012)

Everytime i play Fink's Slaughterhouse it glitches. I get to a certain point and then no one else comes, there's supposed to be more waves and rounds. Tried it in co op a few times, also tried it in singleplayer multiple times.
Earlier on i needed a power module or something, it never appeared. Luckily quitting to the main menu and going back did the trick.

Shame really as i was enjoying the game too. Runs great on my system bar the odd game breaking bug.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 23, 2012)

anyone got a spare slot or care for some co-op. add me on steam. final_freedom_eclipse

Though it is pretty late here mind you but i should be good for bout another hour or so


----------



## Kursah (Sep 23, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Well looked who crawled out from a rock...
> 
> Greenman Gaming 20% Off Code: GMG20-AWDF9-Q1PEY [/SIZE]



Thanks! I have been lurking! And my rock is quite comfy thank you very much! 

Got my beyond full time job, started a small business about a year back, and got into a new relationship about a year ago as well. Been a great but very very busy last year! I gotta get my PC all done up so I can show off what my biz can do. 

Beyond that, what little time I do spend gaming has been relegated to mostly RTS games. But I started getting back into some FPS games and heard BL2 was coming out..but then all of a sudden it's out and I don't have it?! WTF?! So now I gotta get it of course! I read some reviews, and started playing BL1 again...but I really want BL2 as well! Hell I won't have a lot of time to play it...but it's time to treat myself!

Thanks again for the GMG code!


----------



## cdawall (Sep 23, 2012)

So mine had a major/oddball glitch...Was playing for about 2-3 hours and crashed to the desktop. Cool was running at 4ghz maybe it wasn't stable. I booted back up and nothing 3D will load. furmark, kumbustor, Crysis, borderlands 2 etc. Figured well must be the new drivers (had just bumped from 301 to 306) so I uninstalled 306 and went back to 301. Same issue. Disabled SLi and the issue disappeared. Everything 3D works like a champ on each card by itself. Minute SLi is on screen corruption etc. Somehow it crashed so bad that it broke the SLi patch for my board and something is still wrong with Borderlands 2 seeing how it still crashes pretty quickly around the same area.


----------



## razaron (Sep 23, 2012)

It kind of sucks that shield bonuses are bugged. I should be getting 17.8% (assuming they're additive), but, I'm only getting around 9.2%.


----------



## ufgy20 (Sep 23, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> Just don't let kurgan use them.



Im trying to fly through all my gameplay playthroughs and try to put them up soon.

yea i might just have an entire video of every roll Kurgan did lol. the first time we went in he got like 4 no rolls then bandit bomb. LOL


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 23, 2012)

Kursah said:


> Thanks! I have been lurking! And my rock is quite comfy thank you very much!
> 
> Got my beyond full time job, started a small business about a year back, and got into a new relationship about a year ago as well. Been a great but very very busy last year! I gotta get my PC all done up so I can show off what my biz can do.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear from ya, sounds like your doin alright. 

If you do buy, please add me on Steam: mlee49. I'd love to play sometime.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 23, 2012)

Tiny Tina is the best character ever! Everything about her is awesome.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 23, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Tiny Tina is the best character ever! Everything about her is awesome.



a white girl with a black 'ghetto' accent - sounds legit


----------



## ufgy20 (Sep 23, 2012)

Well after some compiling with Kurgan he helped me get a good base background for my channel Borderlands videos. EDIT: this is still a WIP but keep in mind this is the general idea.







After some more stuff gets put in get his guy placed in the shot i can start to use it for my videos. i got a few play through episodes already made just waiting on the Intro Outro to be complete. tell me what you think guys. so far im loving this and getting stoked to start making BL2 Play through. And Haru yes i will be using the time you joined up with us. tell me what you guys would like to see and once i start putting up the videos tell me what changes you would like.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 23, 2012)

anyone trying to one man army the 'bright lights,flying city' mission/quest?  Ive managed to get that far but I cant do it lol I just get pinned down and the only good thing i got against shields/armour is a pistol that does very little damage but corrodes stuff so i keep mowing them down with it 

Everything goes fine until they bring out that thing that looks like a JCB that fires rockets and lazer beams. If that wasnt included in the quest i would have been able to scrape by


----------



## ufgy20 (Sep 24, 2012)

Well here it is. Kurgan really helped me out on this one i owe him for this awesome work he did for me! Check out the new Outro Background for my Borderlands 2 Play through. Let me know what you think, I plan on having a video up tomorrow after work. I will post it once its done.

This is for the first video:






And this is for all Videos to follow.





First mock up:


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 24, 2012)

anyone around level 11 who wants to do Co-op?


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am, Lvl 11 Commando.

Steam ID: mlee49


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 24, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Tiny Tina is the best character ever! Everything about her is awesome.



I agree. A testament that interesting and memorable characters is a must for video games. 

Had a great time with that "Mutant Pizza delivery" mission.. which coincidentally had 4 agile ninja-like mutants living in a sewer with a love for pizza. One of them was even talking in a "surfer" accent lol.


I also just noticed, Assassins have four fingers . Are they even human? XD Probly a mutie


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 24, 2012)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> I agree. A testament that interesting and memorable characters is a must for video games.
> 
> Had a great time with that "Mutant Pizza delivery" mission.. which coincidentally had 4 agile ninja-like mutants living in a sewer with a love for pizza. One of them was even talking in a "surfer" accent lol.
> 
> ...



Poking fun at TMNT


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 24, 2012)

well... one play through down. got two legendaries out of the warrior. first I have found.


----------



## Zehnsucht (Sep 24, 2012)

I noticed a star to the right on my equipped weapon, and when I clicked it nothing changed. The vault item made a little spin also. Does anyone know what this is for? Its very hard to google borderlands 2 and star 

K found what its for



> It just helps you identify your favourites and your trash. eg don't accidentally sell a starred item.


http://forums.gearboxsoftware.com/showthread.php?t=153467


----------



## ufgy20 (Sep 24, 2012)

Well first Video is up. Let me know what you guys think of it. What you want to see more of and what i should take out. Be honest i can take it.

[yt]L0IOKHRWgRk&feature=player_embedded[/yt]


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 24, 2012)

I just found one of the craziest guns, Its only got like 30 something damage but its attributes are like over 1300 bullets and 3000+ damage LOL!


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just found one of the craziest guns, Its only got like 30 something damage but its attributes are like over 1300 bullets and 3000+ damage LOL!



pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 24, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120924/Capture002.jpg



lol, those aren't the real stats. look at the name and flavor text.
even if those are the real stats, the fire rate is so low it doesn't really matter how deep the magazine is, lol.



ufgy20 said:


> Well first Video is up. Let me know what you guys think of it. What you want to see more of and what i should take out. Be honest i can take it.
> 
> [yt]L0IOKHRWgRk&feature=player_embedded[/yt]



lol, had fun watching you guys beat the hell out of Knuckle Dragger.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just found one of the craziest guns, Its only got like 30 something damage but its attributes are like over 1300 bullets and 3000+ damage LOL!



*Would I lie to you?* – Fibber: Inaccurate stats displayed. Fires 3x medium speed rounds, consumes 2 ammo per shot and has +50% love, +3000% damage. (Quest reward)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 24, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> *Would I lie to you?* – Fibber: Inaccurate stats displayed. Fires 3x medium speed rounds, consumes 2 ammo per shot and has +50% love, +3000% damage. (Quest reward)



LOL I cant wait to test it out, I bet it still sux either way.


----------



## ufgy20 (Sep 24, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> lol, had fun watching you guys beat the hell out of Knuckle Dragger.



I appreciate the feedback. this is kinda new video territory for me but who knows so far it is easier then making Montage videos lol. and i have more fun going through re watching the fights we had. once i get caught up to where me and Kurgan are only like level 17 things will be even better. now that i am going back watching us play i know things i can change to make it better starting off with my constant *sniffling*


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 25, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> I appreciate the feedback. this is kinda new video territory for me but who knows so far it is easier then making Montage videos lol. and i have more fun going through re watching the fights we had. once i get caught up to where me and Kurgan are only like level 17 things will be even better. now that i am going back watching us play i know things i can change to make it better starting off with my constant *sniffling*



I saw that it was going to be you and Kurgan doing the video and said to myself "I bet Kurg is gonna be playing a Gunzerker."

Clicked play for the confirmation.  If it's a game that has a tankish class, you bet your ass that Kurgan will be playing it.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 25, 2012)

had this for a while, but just got internet to actually launch it. enjoying it so far.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 25, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> anyone trying to one man army the 'bright lights,flying city' mission/quest?  Ive managed to get that far but I cant do it lol I just get pinned down and the only good thing i got against shields/armour is a pistol that does very little damage but corrodes stuff so i keep mowing them down with it
> 
> Everything goes fine until they bring out that thing that looks like a JCB that fires rockets and lazer beams. If that wasnt included in the quest i would have been able to scrape by



You were having problems with the Constructor? It was the Thresher that was handing me my ass....I was probably lucky because I had a decent power Shock Sniper Rifle to help deal with Robots. 
Trick with the Constructor, aim for the Eye that is where the Criticals are. 

But a decent Shock or Corrosive weapon is ideal for Robots(Corrosive being the better because of the armour damage)

But yeah getting back to Sanctuary was definitely an intense battle start to finish...


----------



## DarkOCean (Sep 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120924/Capture002.jpg



i've killed the final boss with that pistol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 25, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> I saw that it was going to be you and Kurgan doing the video and said to myself "I bet Kurg is gonna be playing a Gunzerker."
> 
> Clicked play for the confirmation.  If it's a game that has a tankish class, you bet your ass that Kurgan will be playing it.



Jeez, I might have to start changing it up  Friends in RL usually figure I'm going to play the Warrior type class (or the big guy, with the big weapons). I usually stay away from being a full blown tank, I like to do things with characters/classes, that they aren't necessarily suppose to do. So playing the big tank guy guy, but doing crazy damage and using skill to survive. But now people online are figuring me out, guess I'm too textbook, lol.

But now you mentioning this makes me itch to go play my Barb on D3.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 25, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> You were having problems with the Constructor? It was the Thresher that was handing me my ass....I was probably lucky because I had a decent power Shock Sniper Rifle to help deal with Robots.
> Trick with the Constructor, aim for the Eye that is where the Criticals are.
> 
> But a decent Shock or Corrosive weapon is ideal for Robots(Corrosive being the better because of the armour damage)
> ...



that thresher pissed me off! hardest boss in the game IMO.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 25, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> that thresher pissed me off! hardest boss in the game IMO.




Yes definitely the toughest thing I have come up against so far. Only Lvl 23 at the moment and doing alot of side missions and staying off the main storyline at the moment but I'm SURE there is gonna be much worse down the road if that Thresher was any indication.

That whole story arc was really intense over all, was glad when it was over. Wasn't sure I was ever gonna make it back.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 25, 2012)

Sorry for the double Post but this needed a new Post for clarity.

New UPDATE released tonight.

Borderlands 2 Update 1.0.2
-Fixed issue with trading negative credit values.
-Fixed issue regarding pre-order incentives.
-Fixed issue regarding connectivity problems involving routers with restricted Firewall UDP settings.


----------



## popswala (Sep 25, 2012)

This game is pretty fun so far. The graphics look like I'm running around in a comic book.

I have one issue though. And I'm not to far in the game so I'm sure alot of you guys are past it. I'll spoiler it just in case some are not.



Spoiler



When you get to the boomer guy that has the cannon on the ship and you have to use it to blast the gate I assume. When I came into that area something grabbed me and pulled me near the cannon. The cannon blew up and everything happened soo freakin quick I couldn't see what happened. So now theres no old cannon to blast the gate. Any ideas cause I don't think theres a previous save since it just over writes the existing one.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 25, 2012)

Just for grins, anyone want a free golden key?


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 25, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Just for grins, anyone want a free golden key?



Don't see how you can transfer it? I just wish I woulda gotten the one I was supposed to get for signing up for Shift. I used the one I got for pre-order pretty early. Thankfully I got one yesterday as someone from Gearbox chucked up a Shift Code on Twitter.

Hold onto this one pretty tight...


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 25, 2012)

Never said I was gonna transfer it. 

Supposedly theres some "floating" around the internetz. I've got to see it it works for me first.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 25, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Never said I was gonna transfer it.
> 
> Supposedly theres some "floating" around the internetz. I've got to see it it works for me first.



don't ruin the game for yourself.


----------



## VulkanBros (Sep 25, 2012)

Anyone noticed these mysterious water reflections??

http://kotaku.com/5945898/theres-a-mysterious-city-hidden-beneath-the-water-in-borderlands-2


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 25, 2012)

VulkanBros said:


> Anyone noticed these mysterious water reflections??
> 
> http://kotaku.com/5945898/theres-a-mysterious-city-hidden-beneath-the-water-in-borderlands-2



Cool. Now I'm gonna be checking every puddle...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 25, 2012)

Also, to whoever I left in TS, I'm having problems with sound


----------



## popswala (Sep 25, 2012)

i'm gonna hop on the game now and see if there are any previous saves to fix my issue.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 25, 2012)

VulkanBros said:


> Anyone noticed these mysterious water reflections??
> 
> http://kotaku.com/5945898/theres-a-mysterious-city-hidden-beneath-the-water-in-borderlands-2



not until just this moment, but i'll definitely make a point of looking at the water's reflections from now on.


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 25, 2012)

Frick dude does anyone know how to get Golden Keys I was running around looting stuff and then saw the Golden Key Chest for the first time ran up and clicked it, before i realized it was the chest so I just wasted my only Golden key for a dumb shield!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 25, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Frick dude does anyone know how to get Golden Keys I was running around looting stuff and then saw the Golden Key Chest for the first time ran up and clicked it, before i realized it was the chest so I just wasted my only Golden key for a dumb shield!



If you sign up on their forums you get a key



> Signing up for Gearbox's Shift service.
> Entering a Shift code, periodically distributed by Gearbox employees on Twitter.



Shift code

PC: KBCJ3-KX9B6-XTBJT-TT33B-C9ZR3


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> If you sign up on their forums you get a key



If you sign up for Shift you get a key(Tho I never ended up with one) I don't know about getting a key by joining the forums tho.

 Randy Pitchford put up a code for Shift on Twitter yesterday that got you another key. I managed to get that one(was only 10k available)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 25, 2012)

I have 245 keys


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 25, 2012)

just got it hope its good


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have 245 keys



I would be careful with that they have fixed that exploit.

Oh and I JUST managed to get my "registering with Shift" Key. I unlinked my Steam Account at the Shift Website then when to Shift in game and signed in. Bingo! New Key. Got 2 now so have to consider when is a wise time to use them seeing as I am only Lvl 23 at the moment.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 25, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> If you sign up for Shift you get a key(Tho I never ended up with one) I don't know about getting a key by joining the forums tho.
> 
> Randy Pitchford put up a code for Shift on Twitter yesterday that got you another key. I managed to get that one(was only 10k available)



Thanks, I found out about this and was gonna try it out. Seems like it's already been used up. 

Perhaps Brandon could lend a few keys my way, if they are even trade-able items :/


----------



## popswala (Sep 25, 2012)

well going by my spoiler post. everything is fine now. i guess things reset every time you log on. good to know. just got to the area where the car is. let me just say the steering is diff.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 25, 2012)

popswala said:


> well going by my spoiler post. everything is fine now. i guess things reset every time you log on. good to know. just got to the area where the car is. let me just say the steering is diff.



Yeah they definitely win the prize for "most unconventional driving control" "Slightly" better than the first one but still "wacky" I even thought I would try it with my gamepad. It's even more wacky and unconventional..

If you get a car stuck or whatever if it's convenient to get to another station just spawn another one(and remember to teleport to the NEW one or you may end up back in the old one stuck) But yeah EVERYTHING resets if you Save/Quit as far as the world/enemies/loot goes. 

Why it always pays to try to do everything in one area while your there while it's been "cleaned up" thru your combat so you don't come back and to fight your way thru an area again to get to something.

I actually had that backfire on me for one of the quests at the Wildlife Exploitation Reserve. I had just gone thru it doing the Main Quest then went right back to do a Side Quest and EVERY container was still wide open and EMPTY. I genuinely thought I was gonna run out of ammo for sure...



mlee49 said:


> Thanks, I found out about this and was gonna try it out. Seems like it's already been used up.
> 
> Perhaps Brandon could lend a few keys my way, if they are even trade-able items :/



Well you can at least get one for registering for Shift?


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 26, 2012)

How in the world do some of you guys level up so fast? I played with one friend over the weekend that helped me. He was lvl 50 and said that this was his second character and started it just a couple days ago. I was like wtf?!


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 26, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> How in the world do some of you guys level up so fast? I played with one friend over the weekend that helped me. He was lvl 50 and said that this was his second character and started it just a couple days ago. I was like wtf?!



I am only Lvl 23 and taking my time with it. Playing it in couple hour stretches at a time.


----------



## ufgy20 (Sep 26, 2012)

Alright guys i got my second video up and running late last night. Again if you watch it please let me know what you think of it i would like some feedback.

[yt]jsfblYVulr4&feature=player_embedded[/yt]


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 26, 2012)

I will just leave my comments here on your vids. The first was a good laugh watching you guys bumble thru the beginning trying to sort yourselves out. I guess my only critique possibly is the audio levels. Nothing wrong at all with hearing your comms of course but some more balance between the game audio possibly.
Why did Kurgan's  "Big Guy" Gunzerker seem like a little midget in the 2nd video? Customization?

On another note Randy Pitchford from GB will be tossing out some more key codes today on his Twitter

 He has actually made me break a vow with myself that I would NEVER join Twitter but I just couldn't resist missing out more keys so I signed up to follow him:shadedshu


----------



## NAVI_Z (Sep 26, 2012)

Good to see everyone having fun with BL2. I'm lvl 26 and loving every sec of it. The game just flat out rocks!


----------



## popswala (Sep 26, 2012)

Anyone else with audio issues? I'm running 5.1 and the audio sucks. I can't hear ppl talking to to me unless i turn away from them like almost a full 180*. So yea I missed out on alot of the talk from that lil robot and I spent way to much time on missions running all over the place cause I had no clue what I was doing.

I turned all the audio options off that pertains to grouping since I'm only playing story. all my other games run fine in 5.1. its just this one. 

Anyone with any ideas?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 26, 2012)

popswala said:


> Anyone else with audio issues? I'm running 5.1 and the audio sucks. I can't hear ppl talking to to me unless i turn away from them like almost a full 180*. So yea I missed out on alot of the talk from that lil robot and I spent way to much time on missions running all over the place cause I had no clue what I was doing.
> 
> I turned all the audio options off that pertains to grouping since I'm only playing story. all my other games run fine in 5.1. its just this one.
> 
> Anyone with any ideas?



sounds like your 5.1 is set up wrong, or you have some kind of upmixing enabled (CMSS on creative, etc)

simple test: play an MP3, and if it comes out of more than two speakers - you screwed it up


----------



## popswala (Sep 26, 2012)

thats what i don't get. all my other games play fine in 5.1. movies and videos are fine also. its only this game thats goofed. my sys has been plugged in the same for almost a yr now and no changes took place.

it sounds like the audio is coming from my rear speakers and not my fronts or center. theres no goof on connecting since all the cords are color coded and every other game is fine.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 26, 2012)

popswala said:


> thats what i don't get. all my other games play fine in 5.1. movies and videos are fine also. its only this game thats goofed. my sys has been plugged in the same for almost a yr now and no changes took place.
> 
> it sounds like the audio is coming from my rear speakers and not my fronts or center. theres no goof on connecting since all the cords are color coded and every other game is fine.



assumptions = bad. triple check it. most games play center out of center as well as front sides, this game may not.


----------



## popswala (Sep 26, 2012)

lol, i'm soo retarded. I forgot my headphones were still plugged in. still find it odd that it only affects this game and not the others. I can hear much better now. I might still turn my center up a tad more or just turn music down lil more.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 26, 2012)

I already wasted on those slots about 100k $ and not even purple weapon come out  Trying to do side missions.Like the token system to add a extra flavor to the game.Game seems easy for playing solo or 2 persons,but it gets much harder when Jesus joins in


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 26, 2012)

Arciks said:


> I already wasted on those slots about 100k $ and not even purple weapon come out  Trying to do side missions.Like the token system to add a extra flavor to the game.Game seems easy for playing solo or 2 persons,but it gets much harder when Jesus joins in



95% of the weapons in my backpack are purple


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> 95% of the weapons in my backpack are purple



Yes well some of us don't have keys to chuck around willy nilly


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 26, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Yes well some of us don't have keys to chuck around willy nilly



Most were found in game. I had a relic that gave 15% chance to find unique items I used for a long time.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Most were found in game. I had a relic that gave 15% chance to find unique items I used for a long time.



Yeah can't really argue I would say most of my better weapons were from random drops.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 26, 2012)

5% rare item relic is worth nothing, found purple items but on me i got only one and its some shield from quest.everything elese is blue or green and even white atm lvl22.Nothing good drops for me.


----------



## ufgy20 (Sep 27, 2012)

Third Playthrough is up now. let me know what you guys think.

[yt]98rMX-hIllI[/yt]


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 27, 2012)

I finally got my first video up, not going to clutter though, so if you want to check it out, it's in the spoiler


Spoiler

















Arciks said:


> 5% rare item relic is worth nothing, found purple items but on me i got only one and its some shield from quest.everything elese is blue or green and even white atm lvl22.Nothing good drops for me.



Yeah I haven't got anything decent with that either. Been hoping for a better relic, hopefully will find one soon.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Sep 27, 2012)

Found this glitch in a fight, then re enacted it for you all, just got the game. It's...ok.

Clipping - YouTube


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 27, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Found this glitch in a fight, then re enacted it for you all, just got the game. It's...ok.
> 
> Clipping - YouTube



That's not a glitch, you merely hit the invisible wall that keeps you from going out of the map.



1Kurgan1 said:


> I finally got my first video up, not going to clutter though, so if you want to check it out, it's in the spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



lol, Easy Bangstick.


----------



## ufgy20 (Sep 28, 2012)

Well got my 4th episode going up. i think i have worked out a few issues people were having with my videos.
I am also slowing the gameplay down a bit to give more story and depth to the gameplay. so let me know what you guys think of my latest episode.

Video will go live in roughly 75 minutes sorry for spamming it now but going to bed soon and i would like to get the link setup for you guys. (since non of you subscribe to my channel)


Spoiler



[yt]aU2uQdjt8JQ&feature[/yt]


----------



## KainXS (Sep 28, 2012)

how do you guys get rare drops, I wasted my money at the slots to find somethin awesome, got nothin but garbage and drops suck for me, about lvl 22, should i lvl up?


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 28, 2012)

KainXS said:


> how do you guys get rare drops, I wasted my money at the slots to find somethin awesome, got nothin but garbage and drops suck for me, about lvl 22, should i lvl up?



yeah, just play the game. any rare that's not max level will only be good for around an hour of play. no matter how good it is, you will out level it. once you hit 50, then you can start looking for fancy guns.

btw, slot machines are not meant to drop rare guns. they are there for the novelty. best drops are from difficult enemies and red chests (possibly some of the other chests too. I'll be interested to see which areas have the rarest drops)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 28, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> yeah, just play the game. any rare that's not max level will only be good for around an hour of play. no matter how good it is, you will out level it. once you hit 50, then you can start looking for fancy guns.
> 
> btw, slot machines are not meant to drop rare guns. they are there for the novelty. best drops are from difficult enemies and red chests (possibly some of the other chests too. I'll be interested to see which areas have the rarest drops)



Eh, I used my shotgun from level 12 till level 16, got quite a few hours out of it, just finally got something better.

Also getting trip Markus heads or trip Borderlands symbols gives extremely good loot. Low chance, but thats gambling  My old shotgun I use for 4 levels was from gambling, and the one that replaced it is as well. Maybe I'm just unlucky on drops, but you also seen my luck gambling... and it's a fact I've learned in life, I am unlucky, so maybe thats transferring over to the digital world


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 28, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Eh, I used my shotgun from level 12 till level 16, got quite a few hours out of it, just finally got something better.
> 
> Also getting trip Markus heads or trip Borderlands symbols gives extremely good loot. Low chance, but thats gambling  My old shotgun I use for 4 levels was from gambling, and the one that replaced it is as well. Maybe I'm just unlucky on drops, but you also seen my luck gambling... and it's a fact I've learned in life, I am unlucky, so maybe thats transferring over to the digital world



play-through two is a bit different. the damages of guns change drastically from level to level. much more so than earlier on (and also much more than in the first one). it's almost a shame. but it keeps you moving and changing things up, so I guess that's a plus.

I'll try to find some good examples today.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 28, 2012)

Hey guys, how do you get the bank opened? Im assuming its the jail-like door at the back of the HQ on the first floor. Im fairly along in the quest line, level 27 and it doesnt open for me.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 28, 2012)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Hey guys, how do you get the bank opened? Im assuming its the jail-like door at the back of the HQ on the first floor. Im fairly along in the quest line, level 27 and it doesnt open for me.


It's the vault door on the second floor, directly above the door you're trying to open on the first floor.
You must have opened it in the past, it's part of an early storyline quest in Sanctuary. Just walk up to it and press E(or whatever you have "action" set to)


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Sep 28, 2012)

KainXS said:


> how do you guys get rare drops, I wasted my money at the slots to find somethin awesome, got nothin but garbage and drops suck for me, about lvl 22, should i lvl up?



If you want an easy Purple SMG go tip moxie. Just spam $100 tips about 15-20 times and she will give you a really nice, at your lvl, smg. She will also give you another smg if you tip her again but more like 20k.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 28, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> If you want an easy Purple SMG go tip moxie. Just spam $100 tips about 15-20 times and she will give you a really nice, at your lvl, smg. She will also give you another smg if you tip her again but more like 20k.



The first is a random amount between $2k and $20k and the second is $10k and also gives an achievement called Sugar Daddy.
The two weapons are Miss Moxxi's Good Touch(Fire damage) and Miss Moxxi's Bad Touch(Corrosive damage)


----------



## ufgy20 (Sep 29, 2012)

heres my 5th installment for you guys hope you like it. Haru this is your last appearnce with us so far man. it was fun. and sorry about sound in the opening Haru's skype was sensative.










still trying to balance game sounds over skype. this is the last of our first night so i should hve a fix for it


----------



## razaron (Sep 29, 2012)

My steam's in my signature, add me. No one in my friends list plays BL2.


----------



## ufgy20 (Sep 29, 2012)

razaron said:


> My steam's in my signature, add me. No one in my friends list plays BL2.



I added you im currently leveling a second toon a commando if you ever wanna play when im on in the down time not recording or anything.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> play-through two is a bit different. the damages of guns change drastically from level to level. much more so than earlier on (and also much more than in the first one). it's almost a shame. but it keeps you moving and changing things up, so I guess that's a plus.
> 
> I'll try to find some good examples today.



Yeah, I've seen items from higher levels, they scaling is stupid. I don't understand why they increased it so much at higher levels.



Random Murderer said:


> The first is a random amount between $2k and $20k and the second is $10k and also gives an achievement called Sugar Daddy.
> The two weapons are Miss Moxxi's Good Touch(Fire damage) and Miss Moxxi's Bad Touch(Corrosive damage)



And just a tip (pun intended). Don't tip too fast, I didn't know about the lower tip weapon. I knew only about the expensive one, so I tipped like 18k as fast as it would let me tip. And since she needs item to take out the weapon and show you, I got the Corrosive weapon only.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey everyone, Randy Pitchford(Gearbox software guy) has been dumping golden keys for a while now:

https://twitter.com/DuvalMagic

This should work for the next 30 mintutes:

*WinPC: 5BWB3-JWZRS-RT3JJ-BTJB3-RRJKH*

I unlocked one with that


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 30, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Hey everyone, Randy Pitchford(Gearbox software guy) has been dumping golden keys for a while now:
> 
> https://twitter.com/DuvalMagic
> 
> ...



Eh i was too late , anyway I'm off to spain today for week so you wont be able to catch me in game of a week.GL to u guys and have fun BL2 playtime


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2012)

how do you claim the keys?


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 30, 2012)

By not being slow to enter them like I am.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 30, 2012)

Mussels said:


> how do you claim the keys?



The codes Randy posts on Twitter you go to Shift in game and put in the code. If you haven't set up your Shift account well setting it up will get you a key too  I have been keeping up with these and have built myself up to 5 now.

 I finally used one tonight when I hit lvl 25 and got a nice Purple shield that drops a booster if I get hit. Still trying to figure out the best levels to use them. But your guaranteed at least a Purple of some sort.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2012)

i accidentally used my first key at level 6 or 7 -.-'


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i accidentally used my first key at level 6 or 7 -.-'



Eh it's no big deal, they seem to be handing out about 2 free keys every single day, I already got 4 stock piled within the last 2 days. So just sign up for Shift, and watch twitter or Reddit for codes. Though it does seem codes won't go out as often on weekends.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 30, 2012)

I guess I'll probably be playing this soon, since I'm getting a new Nvidia card and most of the ones I'm looking at come with it. Never played the first one. It seemed like the kind of mindless arcade nonsense of games like Painkiller and Serious Sam I've outgrown at first glance, with cartoon cell shaded graphics I don't particularly care for. I just checked GameTrailer's review of BL2 though, and apparently it has a pretty decent story to follow and some funny stuff in it. So maybe it will add value to my purchase. Guess you have to play a game to really know one.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Yeah the BL2 story is pretty good, and has memorable characters as well as good humor. Seems weird, a few people have posted in here now who haven't ever tried the first one, it was a great game.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 30, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah the BL2 story is pretty good, and has memorable characters as well as good humor. Seems weird, a few people have posted in here now who haven't ever tried the first one, it was a great game.



I haven't PC gamed in about 3 years now but However I did have a lot of fun playing BL on a PS3 several months back, Accuracy isn't as bad ass as it is on a KB and Mouse but overall I had fun. Once Things are good on my end I will be Getting both BL1 and 2 (too bad BL1 couldn't have had an expansion pack or update to BL2, make the game world 1 massive one.)

(Other Games I feel need a Refresh- Deus Ex and Deus Ex Invisible war. HR was a Prequel to both iirc)


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2012)

just signed up for shift and used the latest code - CBC3B-KKSFS-XTTTB-B3J33-RCW6R


seems valid for another hour or so


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 30, 2012)

what i got in this

AVG ~ 62

MIN ~ 1

MAX ~ 64

1920x1080 everything set to the highest except physx which was medium


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 30, 2012)

More keys coming in the next half hour. Will post'em as the come.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 30, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> More keys coming in the next half hour. Will post'em as the come.



Valid for 2 hours :

 KJ5TB-FKZXH-FB3JJ-TBJB3-6H5BH


  Get dat purple gear!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 30, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Valid for 2 hours :
> 
> KJ5TB-FKZXH-FB3JJ-TBJB3-6H5BH
> 
> ...



what is it for


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 30, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah the BL2 story is pretty good, and has memorable characters as well as good humor. Seems weird, a few people have posted in here now who haven't ever tried the first one, it was a great game.



Yeah I went through the same thing with Mass Effect. I didn't take an interest until the 3rd one where they changed it so you could play without all the conversation choices. I ended up playing all 3. I still like the 3rd the best, but now I play with full conversation choices.

What's the deal with these temp keys being released? I assume they're for power-ups in mp? Seems like more of a social media chat gimmick to get people's interest than a practical game feature. I always thought you should have to earn your perks vs just grabbing them free.


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 30, 2012)

I think gearbox Shift is down again. doh


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 30, 2012)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120920/Capture021.jpg
> 
> Running it maxed out at 1360x768 until the other card shows up and I can try NV surround. 9800GT is plenty of umph to run physx maxed out.



nice to see my 8800gt will still be useful when I upgrade (eventually) to a GTX660



Crap Daddy said:


> Here's an interesting CPU performance chart:



here's a few more to go with that...











GPU Performance...











PhysX Performance...






and a link to the source http://www.techspot.com/review/577-borderlands-2-performance/

looks like my cpu is gonna be quite the bottleneck until I can upgrade

Edit: I edited my quote of Crap Daddy with


----------



## Mussels (Oct 1, 2012)

damnit those shift codes are annoying, with the time zone differences


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 1, 2012)

Doesn't seem to be much point to showing those benches. Clearly a mere cell shaded game doesn't have enough to it to offer more than a couple FPS difference at 1080p with a card costing nearly $300 more than the mid priced  ones.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 1, 2012)

Looks like I'll need to do a massive oc to run this game at a good fps on my new 480.  Hope this game goes on sale soon,  really want to play it.....


----------



## Mussels (Oct 1, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Looks like I'll need to do a massive oc to run this game at a good fps on my new 480.  Hope this game goes on sale soon,  really want to play it.....



$45 is too much? greenmangaming has had it at that since preorder


----------



## johnspack (Oct 1, 2012)

$45 us?  By the time I get it, it's 60 bucks.  And I'd want a hard copy of it.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 1, 2012)

johnspack said:


> $45 us?  By the time I get it, it's 60 bucks.  And I'd want a hard copy of it.



why? its a steam game


http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/au/en/pc/games/rpgs/borderlands-2/


still $45


----------



## johnspack (Oct 1, 2012)

Bingo...  and because I want the disc,  I'm old school...  :  http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=69052
Edit:  and also,  if I need steam to play this,  I'll use a separate windows install just for that.  I don't like trojans running on my os!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Mussels said:


> damnit those shift codes are annoying, with the time zone differences



Just follow twitter or reddit, and go by the time stamps to judge rather than the time zones. Usually they say 2 hours remaining, so judge by the stampage.



johnspack said:


> Bingo...  and because I want the disc,  I'm old school...  :  http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=69052
> Edit:  and also,  if I need steam to play this,  I'll use a separate windows install just for that.  I don't like trojans running on my os!



Seems like going through a lot of extra loops just to play the game. I don't see the point in the disc since you won't need it to play the game. Unless you plan to pull it out and stare at it every now and then. And installing Steam on a different OS, just seems like another pointless loop,  do you have a different OS for every program?


----------



## erocker (Oct 1, 2012)

johnspack said:


> I don't like trojans running on my os!



Don't make your decision based on something as baseless as this.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 1, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Looks like I'll need to do a massive oc to run this game at a good fps on my new 480.  Hope this game goes on sale soon,  really want to play it.....



You dont really need to push that CPU any harder, now the video cards on the otherhand are getting long in the tooth. Id Keep 1 around for Physx Processing so you can keep the 480s for SLI without using Physx

whats worse than a trojan? worms, rootkits,


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> Doesn't seem to be much point to showing those benches. Clearly a mere cell shaded game doesn't have enough to it to offer more than a couple FPS difference at 1080p with a card costing nearly $300 more than the mid priced  ones.



You missed half the benches then, look at the difference when OCing a CPU.


----------



## razaron (Oct 1, 2012)

I finished the normal campaign. Holy balls, the last boss fight drops a lot of loot.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 1, 2012)

razaron said:


> I finished the normal campaign. Holy balls, the last boss fight drops a lot of loot.



Didn't Crawmerax from BL1 drop a ton of loot?


----------



## razaron (Oct 1, 2012)

Never finished the first game. 'twas too boring (in SP).


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 1, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Didn't Crawmerax from BL1 drop a ton of loot?



yes, he did. final boss doesn't drop that much. I have heard rumors there is a crawmeraxlike boss after you beat the warrior, but only rumors.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 1, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> yes, he did. final boss doesn't drop that much. I have heard rumors there is a crawmeraxlike boss after you beat the warrior, but only rumors.



Even if it is just a rumour, expect a boss like Crawmerax to show up in one of the DLC packs.


----------



## razaron (Oct 1, 2012)

A random Bullymong dropped this. 
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=100290490


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 1, 2012)

Out of all the stuff I have found, I have yet to find anything legendary.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Out of all the stuff I have found, I have yet to find anything legendary.



The only one I've come across was a level 6 legendary dropped by Captain Flynt the first time I faced him.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## razaron (Oct 1, 2012)

I found 3 legendaries in my first playthrough and another one near the beginning of my second playthrough.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 1, 2012)

I got this awesome Torgue Shotgun from Michael Mamaril the first time I actually found/looked for him. Playing as a Zer0 Sniper this weapon was exactly what I needed for when things get up close. Wacks down a Goliath in about 3 shots. I equip 1 Elemental Sniper, 1 Jacob Sniper(straight damage) Torgue AR and that Torgue Shotgun(Torgue all have Explosive damage)

 Honestly I may have sold some Legendary stuff out of not paying attention or just not using it(Never use SMG's for example)

But this Shotgun is just awesome for me at lvl26.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Now with explosive damage can you be affected by it if you discharge it too close?



INSTG8R said:


> I got this awesome Torgue Shotgun from Michael Mamaril the first time I actually found/looked for him. Playing as a Zer0 Sniper this weapon was exactly what I needed for when things get up close. Wacks down a Goliath in about 3 shots. I equip 1 Elemental Sniper, 1 Jacob Sniper(straight damage) Torgue AR and that Torgue Shotgun(Torgue all have Explosive damage)
> 
> Honestly I may have sold some Legendary stuff out of not paying attention or just not using it(Never use SMG's for example)
> 
> ...


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 1, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Now with explosive damage can you be affected by it if you discharge it too close?



Not noticed if it can harm me but there is definitely splash damage with them. One shot from is dealing out over 1000 damage. Let just Mdgets are just goo piles(especially like liquefying those horrid little Rat Midgets )


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 1, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Not noticed if it can harm me but there is definitely splash damage with them. One shot from is dealing out over 1000 damage. Let just Mdgets are just goo piles(especially like liquefying those horrid little Rat Midgets )



so if you hit the baddy and it explodes you dont get splash damage, but when you shoot a wall or ground or vehicle you do? is what im guessing


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 1, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You missed half the benches then, look at the difference when OCing a CPU.



Uh, that only compares various speeds of CPUs, not various models of GPUs. Like I was saying, if you can get near equal performance with a GPU costing nearly $300 less, it makes it rather obvious how limited the graphics are.

In fact, what you just said only further validates my point, because if you can get such a huge FPS boost from just a 500MHz CPU OC, surely it's not all that demanding a game to begin with.


----------



## erocker (Oct 1, 2012)

I did some bench's at 2560x1440 with PhysX at low, medium and high with just my HD 7970 (1100/1575) and my i7 3770K (4600MHz).

2012-10-01 17:10:35 - Borderlands2 - PhysX High
Frames: 4447 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 74.117 - Min: 58 - Max: 90

2012-10-01 17:16:21 - Borderlands2 - PhysX Medium
Frames: 5091 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 84.850 - Min: 65 - Max: 104

2012-10-01 17:22:46 - Borderlands2 - PhysX Low
Frames: 5073 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 84.550 - Min: 69 - Max: 104

Basically I ran around Sanctuary doing the same thing three times. Throwing grenades, shooting things and stuff like that. Interesting there is almost no change in FPS between Low and Medium.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> Uh, that only compares various speeds of CPUs, not various models of GPUs. Like I was saying, if you can get near equal performance with a GPU costing nearly $300 less, it makes it rather obvious how limited the graphics are.
> 
> In fact, what you just said only further validates my point, because if you can get such a huge FPS boost from just a 500MHz CPU OC, surely it's not all that demanding a game to begin with.



My post had nothing to do with GPU's, just was pointing out the fact that investing in a good CPU does matter, or OCing the snot out of the one you got. You only mentioned GPU's not making a difference in your post, so I simply responded saying there's more than a GPU required to play the game. Never said the game was taxing or anything like that, you are trying to read into it too much and fabricating information.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 2, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> My post had nothing to do with GPU's, just was pointing out the fact that investing in a good CPU does matter, or OCing the snot out of the one you got. You only mentioned GPU's not making a difference in your post, so I simply responded saying there's more than a GPU required to play the game. Never said the game was taxing or anything like that, you are trying to read into it too much and fabricating information.



The fact remains that you replied to my post where I HAD validly referred to comparative GPU performance, and you answered with an example that has ZERO to do with it.

Again, I'm not merely talking about overall game performance here. I'm talking about how little difference there is in performance between two drastically different priced GPUs. What is so hard about that for you to grasp?

To put it another way, the CPU OC you mentioned would have the same effect on either of the GPUs I'm comparing, so they'd still run relatively close despite having a huge cost difference.

So the point remains, that one can get by with a cheap GPU with this game because there's very little to it's graphics, and nothing you can say about CPUs will change that.


----------



## ufgy20 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey guys Weekends over got a some more videos throughout the week. i have to say so far im enjoying the game. my only complaint is not many fire or acid shotguns or assault rifles in the first 20 levels so far. Maybe one but hardly anything so far which kinda sucks playing a commando i feel i rely on my turret to much. its hard to go solo as that class i cant seem to find what spec and weapons work best.

Episode 6 No Refunds!


Spoiler



[yt]Lp5ktmLybcU&feature=colike[/yt]


----------



## razaron (Oct 2, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> Hey guys Weekends over got a some more videos throughout the week. i have to say so far im enjoying the game. my only complaint is not many fire or acid shotguns or assault rifles in the first 20 levels so far. Maybe one but hardly anything so far which kinda sucks playing a commando i feel i rely on my turret to much. its hard to go solo as that class i cant seem to find what spec and weapons work best.
> 
> Episode 6 No Refunds!
> 
> ...



I'm playing (the) Commando and have found it to be quite alright (difficulty wise). At your level I had points in Impact, Healthy, Preparation and Phalanx shield. My playstyle involved throwing down the turret to agro while criting everyone with a sniper.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> The fact remains that you replied to my post where I HAD validly referred to comparative GPU performance, and you answered with an example that has ZERO to do with it.
> 
> Again, I'm not merely talking about overall game performance here. I'm talking about how little difference there is in performance between two drastically different priced GPUs. What is so hard about that for you to grasp?
> 
> ...



No, the fact remains that I posted out that a GPU isn't the only piece of hardware involved in making a game run better. Like I said, you read into it, and try to put words in my mouth. I'm simply saying CPU clocks and a good CPU matter as well.

You are arguing with yourself on every other point there buddy, calm down. I already said in my previous post that this game isn't a stress hog, yet you continue to ramble and try and argue that it isn't... I already agreed with that. /facepalm


----------



## ufgy20 (Oct 2, 2012)

razaron said:


> I'm playing (the) Commando and have found it to be quite alright (difficulty wise). At your level I had points in Impact, Healthy, Preparation and Phalanx shield. My playstyle involved throwing down the turret to agro while criting everyone with a sniper.



But i dont want to use a sniper rifle as a commando i like Assault Rifles and Shotguns as my primary guns like in Borderlands 1. maybe Gunzerker would fit my bill for guns a blazing all out run and gun. but i miss the ability to shoot enemies with my gun to heal, heal with grenades, turret heals and ammo regen from turret.
i wish they would have carried some of that over for the commando not the siren


----------



## razaron (Oct 2, 2012)

What build are you peoplez mainly aiming for? This is mine, it's good for a ronery solo player, http://www.bl2db.com/skill-trees#zMVEqVoV9mxV0d



ufgy20 said:


> But i dont want to use a sniper rifle as a commando i like Assault Rifles and Shotguns as my primary guns like in Borderlands 1. maybe Gunzerker would fit my bill for guns a blazing all out run and gun. but i miss the ability to shoot enemies with my gun to heal, heal with grenades, turret heals and ammo regen from turret.
> i wish they would have carried some of that over for the commando not the siren



Able and Quick Charge are what you want.


----------



## ufgy20 (Oct 2, 2012)

razaron said:


> What build are you peoplez mainly aiming for? This is mine, it's good for a ronery solo player, http://www.bl2db.com/skill-trees#zMVEqVoV9mxV0d
> 
> 
> 
> Able and Quick Charge are what you want.



Im level 20  this can do me no good since thats higher tier level stuff to get both im talking about mid level so far up to level 30 not many unique options to go down most shotguns that are good are explosive only the rest are Meh. and i have only found one decent asault rifle and its decent at best with NO elemental effect damage. i remember in BL2 coming accros some amazing and more unique versions of elemental effects and damage but so far up to level 25 i have seen no assault rifles with elemental effect damage accept a shock damage but that blows in itself. there are not many mobs i come across and say OH his shield is hard to get through, its mainly damn this bastard needs to burn and slow moving shotgun bullets that miss half the time due to them moving too darn fast ends in me dying on several occasions in one area.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 2, 2012)

i am an assassin bitches XD


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 2, 2012)

once my life is straightened back out ill have a machine capable of playing all the latest titles. Join the TPU BL1/2 Gaming Community/Clan


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 2, 2012)

i just realised that i joined a lvl 19 mission when i was lvl 16 O.O
no wonder i am finding it hard, and all the weapons the enemies are dropping are out of my level 

guess its time for some side missions XD


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 2, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> i am an assassin bitches XD



Ditto in fact I have 2! My Solo(27) and my Co-op(22). My Solo has some serious sniper rifles. One of every elemental most pushing 400 damage and my Jacobs rifle pushing over 800 damage.That bad ass shotgun I posted earlier for close up defense. I did make a horrible error earlier.

 I had a really nice shield just under 2000(had a some kind of perk on it too)I accidentally sold it doing a trash clean up(no idea how it ended up on the list) When I did my trash sell it made a funny noise and I just didn't twig to it then promptly hopped the Fast Travel over to 1000 Cuts to a brutal mission I can best describe as "March of the Robots" It wasn't until I got rushed by a Goliath that I even notice I HAD no shield.. I made a beeline right for the Fast Travel and got the hell outta there. Of course once you leave the area there is no chance to do the Buy Back...I did have some "okay" shields in my bank but nothing even close to the one I lost...

But Weapon wise he is a machine. I carry one of everything(except SMG's)Only use Torgue AR and Shotguns. He is shaping up to be a decent Solo character(minus losing that great shield)


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 2, 2012)

^me jelly. i havent gone that far yet! but i did find a sniper with a 600s damage.

i have jacobs pistol with 223 damage! :O
fire rate is as fast i bull em tripper.'


i dont use AT. i got a shotgun with that red and white shark drawn and 3 barrels. its epic!
and an smg with similar livery. i made a mistake before when i sold the plasma smg i had. it would have been epic against those assasin shocking dragon like things, forgot what they are called.


i have the best guns for future levels stored in the safe at sanctuary


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 2, 2012)

I have been concentrating on boosting his Criticals and damage. Even running a Class Mod that increases Critical and Sniper Damage 20% each. Can drop most stuff with a Critical in one but even Nomads are dowin in too. All about the Criticals. I do carry a couple of killer AT because you never know when your gonna come up against some "monster" like oh a 50ft Thresher for example and picking away at it with even 500+Elemantals will get you dead quick.

Those are Stalkers, Shock weapons are the best for them and Criticals are in the mouth.

Yeah I am in a pickle right now as Both my banks are full I have high level duplicates of most Elementals so it is an total PITA trying to move the "lesser" Sniper Rifles(350+) over to my lower level character. I had been trying to sort thru them just now but gave up. I have all kinds of "neat" guns in my banks I may never use(E-Tech Pistols, A cool Fire Shotgun form Moxxie, The Bane etc) I can't bring myself to sell them. 

I am too much of a Pack Rat and BL2 is SORELY lacking in space almost half as much as stock BL had. So they gave us almost twice as many guns and half the space...
I am almost tempted to start another character just as a "mule" to stuff it's bank with all my "uniques" I don't even think I have got a Legendary yet. But I keep guns for friends I Co-op with, guns I think well I might use that on my next character. I may just end up with a big pile in front of my Bank if I thought I could trust them to be there when I came back...


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 2, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> I have been concentrating on boosting his Criticals and damage. Even running a Class Mod that increases Critical and Sniper Damage 20% each. Can drop most stuff with a Critical in one but even Nomads are dowin in too. All about the Criticals. I do carry a couple of killer AT because you never know when your gonna come up against some "monster" like oh a 50ft Thresher for example and picking away at it with even 500+Elemantals will get you dead quick.
> 
> Those are Stalkers, Shock weapons are the best for them and Criticals are in the mouth.
> 
> ...



storage is actually a few slots larger than BL1. remember, that while you had ~50 backpack slots, there was no bank.

also, once you quite a game session, all loot that is not stored is erased. (and, if it is like BL1, there is a limit to the amount of loot that can be in a map area. when farming crawmerax, it was ~6 runs before guns started disappearing)


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 2, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> storage is actually a few slots larger than BL1. remember, that while you had ~50 backpack slots, there was no bank.
> 
> also, once you quite a game session, all loot that is not stored is erased. (and, if it is like BL1, there is a limit to the amount of loot that can be in a map area. when farming crawmerax, it was ~6 runs before guns started disappearing)




We got a 42 slot Bank with Mad Moxxi's  Underdome. Which again is considerably more than we have now. There were some more Claptrap Missions added the "random chance" at more backpack slots(Possibility of 72 by the time all the DLC was out)

So you see we are running considerably less than BL1. Bone stock BL1 with no DLC was 57. So YEAH we had ALOT more storage  BL2 we just have that TOTAL of 43 slots with all upgrades(plus 4 slot stash) We could carry more on our back in BL1 than we have total in BlL2,  In BL1 we had an estimated 17 Million guns available. It's estimated BL2 has at least double that. Yet we are given not even close to a relative storage system to match.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 2, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> No, the fact remains that I posted out that a GPU isn't the only piece of hardware involved in making a game run better. Like I said, you read into it, and try to put words in my mouth. I'm simply saying CPU clocks and a good CPU matter as well.
> 
> You are arguing with yourself on every other point there buddy, calm down. I already said in my previous post that this game isn't a stress hog, yet you continue to ramble and try and argue that it isn't... I already agreed with that. /facepalm



I'm perfectly calm, I just know when someone jumps in and makes a comment that has nothing to do with what I'm saying. CPU and GPU performance are two entirely different matters, get it?

It's like you don't even know that the GPU does the lion's share of the work, and your little CPU chart isn't going to affect the fact that a mere $230 GPU will still come close to what a $500 one will do no matter what CPU is used or what clock it's running at.

I'm sure you'll keep pretending your CPU talk changes that somehow though. Some people on the net just love to type to see their own posts apparently. LOL


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> storage is actually a few slots larger than BL1. remember, that while you had ~50 backpack slots, there was no bank.
> 
> also, once you quite a game session, all loot that is not stored is erased. (and, if it is like BL1, there is a limit to the amount of loot that can be in a map area. when farming crawmerax, it was ~6 runs before guns started disappearing)



I haven't really ran into many storage issues so far with BL2, I remember running into them a lot during BL1. I just recently bought bag upgrades, only did it because I had extra iridium.



Frag Maniac said:


> I'm perfectly calm, I just know when someone jumps in and makes a comment that has nothing to do with what I'm saying. CPU and GPU performance are two entirely different matters, get it?
> 
> It's like you don't even know that the GPU does the lion's share of the work, and your little CPU chart isn't going to affect the fact that a mere $230 GPU will still come close to what a $500 one will do no matter what CPU is used or what clock it's running at.
> 
> I'm sure you'll keep pretending your CPU talk changes that somehow though. Some people on the net just love to type to see their own posts apparently. LOL



Calm isn't insulting someones intelligence  All I said was, there is more to a gaming rig than a GPU. And if you have a crap CPU (you don't have rig specs listed), a $500 GPU won't matter. You seem to only think bottlenecks go one way, and that games only require a good GPU. My point is it requires a balanced machine.

I mean those charts show that a great GPU and a decent GPU aren't far apart, so if that was your point, why even post it? the chart already showed that, or do you just like to reiterate the obvious?


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 2, 2012)

heres me





[/IMG]


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Interesting, didn't know there was Grenade mods beyond MIRVs that spawned child grenades. Also good name on that, made me laugh.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 2, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> heres me



Pffffftttt.... I've got a better 'nade than that. Something like 500x7 ish.

Finally found a decent rifle, 300 dmg but chews through 4 bullets a shot.  Waiting till lvl 20 to use another golden key.


----------



## razaron (Oct 2, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Pffffftttt.... I've got a better 'nade than that. Something like 500x7 ish.
> 
> Finally found a decent rifle, 300 dmg but chews through 4 bullets a shot.  Waiting till lvl 20 to use another golden key.



9842x8. Most things are exponential in this game.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 2, 2012)

i used that grenade at that time just for the screenie. i have one that does 800 something damage.

also where do you get them golden keys? i got only one.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 2, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> i used that grenade at that time just for the screenie. i have one that does 800 something damage.
> 
> also where do you get them golden keys? i got only one.



I have like 238 keys now but I did the key trick before they patched it


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 2, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> We got a 42 slot Bank with Mad Moxxi's  Underdome. Which again is considerably more than we have now. There were some more Claptrap Missions added the "random chance" at more backpack slots(Possibility of 72 by the time all the DLC was out)
> 
> So you see we are running considerably less than BL1. Bone stock BL1 with no DLC was 57. So YEAH we had ALOT more storage  BL2 we just have that TOTAL of 43 slots with all upgrades(plus 4 slot stash) We could carry more on our back in BL1 than we have total in BlL2,  In BL1 we had an estimated 17 Million guns available. It's estimated BL2 has at least double that. Yet we are given not even close to a relative storage system to match.
> 
> http://www.mobygames.com/images/sho...moxxi-s-underdome-riot-windows-screenshot.png



you can't count moxi's bank, because it is DLC. I can guarantee that inventory will increase (as well as level cap) with the upcoming DLC.

I do agree with you though. I would have liked more inventory space. and even beyond that, a use for eridium after unlocking all the SDU's


----------



## razaron (Oct 2, 2012)

Mad Mike in the second playthrough is HARD. He only need one good shot to insta-gib you. The only reason I managed to kill him is because I got lucky. He was stuck behind some railings so all of his shots were hitting the railing while I was criting him with a sniper. However he managed to get one shot in on me so I had to use a rocket laucher from a fair distance away while in fight-for-your-life mode. He dropped one green and I died about 7 times (that's $350k down the drain).

EDIT: Also, Hyperion snipers are awesome. Although they sway alot for the first shot, the latter shots become less "swayish" and there is zero recoil. This means you can hold down the fire button and the sniper will hit the same place until you need to reload.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 2, 2012)

i want fucking keys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 2, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> i want fucking keys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Watch Randy Pitchfords Twitter, or check Reddit since someone always posts the codes. they are usually only good for 2 hours. You need to sign up for Shift, then link it to your game, you enter the keys in the Extra's menu in-game.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 2, 2012)

Do the keys tie to your game or just the character that you have?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 2, 2012)

To the game, keys are not character bound, like if you used that first key, no other character had one after that. Which is what I had done, I was really bummed, but now that they give out codes, I think I got 4 keys saved up.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 2, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Watch Randy Pitchfords Twitter, or check Reddit since someone always posts the codes. they are usually only good for 2 hours. You need to sign up for Shift, then link it to your game, you enter the keys in the Extra's menu in-game.



i needs to buy the game first XD


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 2, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> To the game, keys are not character bound, like if you used that first key, no other character had one after that. Which is what I had done, I was really bummed, but now that they give out codes, I think I got 4 keys saved up.



But lets say I have 238 keys  would they be usable if I made another character?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 2, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> i needs to buy the game first XD



Yeah I was going to say that. Otherwise, just roll back to patch 1.0, do the ini tweak, then patch up to current. Another way to get free keys, but getting 255 of them will kinda sap fun from the game, at least I personally think so.



brandonwh64 said:


> But lets say I have 238 keys  would they be usable if I made another character?



They should be, but not 100% sure with ini tweak, if a character made after 1.0 patch would get them or not.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 2, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah I was going to say that. Otherwise, just roll back to patch 1.0, do the ini tweak, then patch up to current. Another way to get free keys, but getting 255 of them will kinda sap fun from the game, at least I personally think so.
> 
> 
> 
> They should be, but not 100% sure with ini tweak, if a character made after 1.0 patch would get them or not.




I did the tweak the day the game was released so maybe. I may create another player to see.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 2, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah I was going to say that. Otherwise, just roll back to patch 1.0, do the ini tweak, then patch up to current. Another way to get free keys, but getting 255 of them will kinda sap fun from the game, at least I personally think so.
> 
> 
> 
> They should be, but not 100% sure with ini tweak, if a character made after 1.0 patch would get them or not.



meh.. to lazy.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 2, 2012)

The keys are usable between all your characters. I have 100 left. It isn't that bad of a hack either because the best weapon you get is a purple, no orange. So if you want the best you still have to farm...or do the Slot Machine tweek.

I been handing out gear to all my friends which is why I have burned through so many.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 3, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I mean those charts show that a great GPU and a decent GPU aren't far apart, so if that was your point, why even post it? the chart already showed that, or do you just like to reiterate the obvious?



Oh geez, it's relevant because like I said, it shows that there's not much graphically TO the game. The only reason you think I'm not calm is there's a constant need to explain the obvious to you as you repeatedly passive aggressively perpetuate a needless argument while implying I'M oblivious to the obvious. 

Get a clue that graphics cards do the graphics work, and CPUs don't, and that a $230 GPU nearly matching a $500 one means the game has little to offer graphically. In other words, it wasn't the  mention of that which was pointless, it was the benches showing that, which was how I referred to it in the first place.

If you can't grasp that I feel sorry for you, really I do.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 3, 2012)

razaron said:


> a random bonerfart dropped this.
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=100290490



ftfy

Also, Lilith cosplay








boobs.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 3, 2012)

that pics saved for my desktop


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah, that picture is amazing, but the other half might kill me if I set that as my desktop.



Frag Maniac said:


> Oh geez, it's relevant because like I said, it shows that there's not much graphically TO the game. The only reason you think I'm not calm is there's a constant need to explain the obvious to you as you repeatedly passive aggressively perpetuate a needless argument while implying I'M oblivious to the obvious.
> 
> Get a clue that graphics cards do the graphics work, and CPUs don't, and that a $230 GPU nearly matching a $500 one means the game has little to offer graphically. In other words, it wasn't the  mention of that which was pointless, it was the benches showing that, which was how I referred to it in the first place.
> 
> If you can't grasp that I feel sorry for you, really I do.



Explain the obvious that was already stated in the chart, that you have restated, when it didn't need to be said? Yes it does seem like you like to do that. I'm not implying, that would be suggesting and dodging around it, you've said something that was already shown in those charts. And now you restate yourself again, and act like a CPU bottleneck is impossible. And that bottlenecks only go one way. 

I already agreed that a mid-range card doesn't perform much behind an expensive card, and that the game isn't that graphically demanding, yet you are still trying to debate me on that...


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 3, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> i want fucking keys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I posted a couple a few days ago!!!


----------



## razaron (Oct 3, 2012)

Holy randomiser batman. Even things that are the same colour, make, and level can be this different.


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 3, 2012)

razaron said:


> Holy randomiser batman. Even things that are the same colour, make, and level can be this different.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121003/Capture010.jpg



yeah, I still haven't found a sniper I really like for my level (50) or even around me level. I have on that works, but I don't like it.

did get a pretty cool launcher from killing king mong.


----------



## razaron (Oct 3, 2012)

How strong are the snipers at level 50? So far my sniper damage has increased from 3200>4400>5800>7200>10250. So I can assume at level 50 they'd be pretty damned strong.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 3, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> ftfy
> 
> Also, Lilith cosplay
> http://i.imgur.com/VmqaH.jpg
> ...



Do want


----------



## popswala (Oct 3, 2012)

I got past my issue finally.

Heres my new toys for getting that done.


----------



## KainXS (Oct 3, 2012)

thats ridiculous damage want it so bad


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 4, 2012)

Another Shift Code:

*5TW33-SRZFH-63J33-BJ3TJ-FXF9F*

Should be live for  a few hours!!


----------



## razaron (Oct 4, 2012)

If, during your second playthrough, you end up over-leveling there are two level 48 chests in thousand cuts. One is down the stairs in the first area (red circle) and the other is across a jumpy bit (green circle). I have no idea why, but these two chests have been level 48 from the get-go.
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=100701087

EDIT: Finally hit level 50 and used my golden keys. 'twas somewhat underwhelming. The only straight upgrade I got was for my rocket launcher, my sniper rifle (11k non elemental) on the other hand got exchanged for a fire sniper (17k). So going up against shield's are going to suck.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 4, 2012)

So is it worth $60


----------



## razaron (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 4, 2012)

Jetster said:


> So is it worth $60



greenmangaming. $45.


----------



## marcosamerio (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi all, two simple questions ¿where i can buy Area-of-Effect Grenades and Shield Fight?

Bye all

p/d: sorry for the translate


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 4, 2012)

Bandits in carbonite like Han Solo, lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTtOUBWumfw


----------



## marcosamerio (Oct 4, 2012)

¿What happend when u finish the game?, i mean ¿u can still playing 

to complete side quests or u must do it before going to the final 

battle?

Bye all


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 4, 2012)

Jetster said:


> So is it worth $60


in india $20, got it, but havent started playing it yet


----------



## Csokis (Oct 4, 2012)

LOL! 

*+3 Sexual Tyrannosaurus Skill*


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Got my 2nd BL2 Co-op video up if anyone wants to check it out.
[yt]h3CmBMwn-T8[/yt]



mafia97 said:


> in india $20, got it, but havent started playing it yet



Why is everything dirt cheap in India? I remember same issue with BF3 Premium, so they had to raise the price since tons of people were using VPNs to get it for half price.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm posting my question here since it feels like this would be the appropriate thread

Hi, I have a 6950 2gb (sold my 2nd one a while back)...

Wondering how to get a solid 60fps in Borderlands all the time... It drops to 30 when I a big vista in front of me with lots of far-back details shown on screen...

I would love to know if anyone here has a 6950 and has recommendations for me. Also wondering if d3d overrider helps with this game (meaning, I wonder if d3d overrider V-sync is better than the in-game one)...


----------



## erocker (Oct 4, 2012)

jonathan1107 said:


> I'm posting my question here since it feels like this would be the appropriate thread
> 
> Hi, I have a 6950 2gb (sold my 2nd one a while back)...
> 
> ...



What drivers are you using and do you have the latest CAP installed? Are you sure CrossFire is working by checking the load on each card?


----------



## jonathan1107 (Oct 4, 2012)

I have 12.8, I'm using a single 6950 2gb (sold my 2nd one a while back) so I'm not usin CF right now...

I tried turning off ambient occlusion, and when I do, I get almosta 20fps boost (when starring at huge vistas)...


----------



## erocker (Oct 4, 2012)

I think what you are experiencing is normal with your setup. According to benchmarks I've seen (using an i7 920 in this case), average frame rates are around 60fps with fps going over and under the mark.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes, I do believe that my fps is not terribly bad... Most of the time I have 60fps... it's just that IF I put AO on and face vistas, it drops to 30fps...

Now, what I would like to know is, how much of a performance hit do you think physx has ?? I don't know much about physx... is it compatible with radeon cards ? or just nvidia?

And if it does work with readon cards, do I need to manually download physx software onto my pc and configure it properly for my radeon card?

also, do you have any idea why is it that the AO eats so much FPS when I face vistas in the game ??

EDIT: What does "mouse smoothing" do ?


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes, sorry re post - I messed up the embedding last time.

I wonder if this is a natural error or something they allowed for as an Easter egg- it looks SO much like Han Solo in carbonite it's almost intentional.


----------



## erocker (Oct 4, 2012)

jonathan1107 said:


> Yes, I do believe that my fps is not terribly bad... Most of the time I have 60fps... it's just that IF I put AO on and face vistas, it drops to 30fps...
> 
> Now, what I would like to know is, how much of a performance hit do you think physx has ?? I don't know much about physx... is it compatible with radeon cards ? or just nvidia?
> 
> ...



Since you are using an AMD card, PhysX will be automatically set to "Low" and it will put the minimal PhysX load on your CPU, so nothing to worry about GPU related here. Ambient Occlusion and the AMD 6 series cards don't work together very well. You're better off leaving the option disabled. 

Mouse smoothing does just that. It smooths the motion of the mouse. It should not be turned on unless you are using a very old "ball in socket" type mouse. The best thing to do is to keep it off and just adjust the mouse sensitivity to your preference.


----------



## razaron (Oct 4, 2012)

I finished the second playthrough a few hours ago. Currently I'm farming The Warrior until I find a legendary (any). Managed to find a 32k damage non-elemental sniper. Also, leaving the side-quests until the end was a good idea, all their rewards are level 50 now. The level 50 Law is awesome.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm on an ATI, 

I changed the following to : 

DynamicShadows=False
Bloom=False
bAllowLightShafts=False

On average I'm getting an extra 15~25Fps now, depending on the scene.

With Vsync that took me from dippy staggery 45's and 55's to a near permanently constant 60 fps - Nice and smooth.

Gotta be honest I would have done it anyway though, I hate bloom and blur.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 4, 2012)

Just wondering if BL2 is any  better optimized for PC than the original Borderlands? I might pick it up this weekend from Amazon for ~$40


----------



## jonathan1107 (Oct 5, 2012)

erocker said:


> Since you are using an AMD card, PhysX will be automatically set to "Low" and it will put the minimal PhysX load on your CPU, so nothing to worry about GPU related here. Ambient Occlusion and the AMD 6 series cards don't work together very well. You're better off leaving the option disabled.
> 
> Mouse smoothing does just that. It smooths the motion of the mouse. It should not be turned on unless you are using a very old "ball in socket" type mouse. The best thing to do is to keep it off and just adjust the mouse sensitivity to your preference.



Thank you very much for the reply. Indeed, Physx was set to "low" from the get-go, but I found a way to force it up to "high" thru the .ini files...

Which doesn't take too much fps away. you're right about the AO tho, that's the real performance eater in all the settings I can touch... Aside from that, everything is working great. Again, thanks for your input, very much appreciated


----------



## jonathan1107 (Oct 5, 2012)

One more question: 

I've grown quite found of physx effects in games that support it. All the objects that explode and the particule effects are VERY nice indeed. Isn't there any way to tweak something or install some mod of some sort to force the computer to use the GPU to run physx instead of my CPU ???

(I have a radeon 6950 2gb)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 5, 2012)

jonathan1107 said:


> One more question:
> 
> I've grown quite found of physx effects in games that support it. All the objects that explode and the particule effects are VERY nice indeed. Isn't there any way to tweak something or install some mod of some sort to force the computer to use the GPU to run physx instead of my CPU ???
> 
> (I have a radeon 6950 2gb)



I am on 6950 2gb Xfire and I noticed the same thing when I played once with Xfire disabled. In big fights it would drop down to 30-40FPS but then I realized Xfire was disabled and once reenabled it was a steady 60FPS.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 5, 2012)

jonathan1107 said:


> One more question:
> 
> I've grown quite found of physx effects in games that support it. All the objects that explode and the particule effects are VERY nice indeed. Isn't there any way to tweak something or install some mod of some sort to force the computer to use the GPU to run physx instead of my CPU ???
> 
> (I have a radeon 6950 2gb)



nope. wont work on AMD GPU's.

you can either run it on CPU, or with a secondary nvidia card.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Oct 5, 2012)

what would be the best nvidia card to run as a secondary with my current radeon 6950 2gb ? (bang/buck)


----------



## jonathan1107 (Oct 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am on 6950 2gb Xfire and I noticed the same thing when I played once with Xfire disabled. In big fights it would drop down to 30-40FPS but then I realized Xfire was disabled and once reenabled it was a steady 60FPS.



yup... can't wait to buy myself another 6950 again...


----------



## newbsandwich (Oct 5, 2012)

Which file and line did you change to get the Physx on high?

I tried out these other .ini tweaks that are listed below, helped out with the ammo textures alot!
http://www.gamefront.com/how-to-improve-borderlands-2-with-ini-file-tweaks/



jonathan1107 said:


> Thank you very much for the reply. Indeed, Physx was set to "low" from the get-go, but I found a way to force it up to "high" thru the .ini files...
> 
> Which doesn't take too much fps away. you're right about the AO tho, that's the real performance eater in all the settings I can touch... Aside from that, everything is working great. Again, thanks for your input, very much appreciated


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 5, 2012)

willowengine.ini


----------



## newbsandwich (Oct 5, 2012)

Ok, figured it would be that one.  But do you know which line to change?  I'll mess with it once I get off work.  Thanks in advance



brandonwh64 said:


> willowengine.ini


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 5, 2012)

newbsandwich said:


> Ok, figured it would be that one.  But do you know which line to change?  I'll mess with it once I get off work.  Thanks in advance



Use this wiki to find out what to tweak

http://borderlands.wikia.com/wiki/PC_Tweaks

*EDIT*

To be honest I think this link should be put in the OP


----------



## razaron (Oct 5, 2012)

I got bored of farming The Warrior -since he wasn't dropping any legendaries- so I went to finish of the quests I hadn't touched until now. The first time I killed Hunter Hellquist he dropped The Bee Shield...


----------



## newbsandwich (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks Brandon!  I'll check that out later after work.

wow, that site isn't blocked at work like most game stuff, amazing!   




brandonwh64 said:


> Use this wiki to find out what to tweak
> 
> http://borderlands.wikia.com/wiki/PC_Tweaks
> 
> ...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Use this wiki to find out what to tweak
> 
> http://borderlands.wikia.com/wiki/PC_Tweaks
> 
> ...



It's now in the OP, been planning to rework that now that the games out, this morning is as good of a time as any to get that started. 



newbsandwich said:


> wow, that site isn't blocked at work like most game stuff, amazing!



It's because it's a wikia, seen as a informative site.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 5, 2012)

which colour weapons are the best? purple? or green? or blue?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 5, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> which colour weapons are the best? purple? or green? or blue?



orange


IIRC one of the tooltips said to remember it via "when grandma burps, patrick obeys" something like that anyway.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 5, 2012)

yes, i remember now. i have bad memory. never got an orange weapon 
except the maliwan ones, they are always orange.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Oct 5, 2012)

newbsandwich said:


> Ok, figured it would be that one.  But do you know which line to change?  I'll mess with it once I get off work.  Thanks in advance



Here's the line you need to change in the willowengine.ini file:

PhysXLevel=0

Change the 0 for 1 if you want medium physx level, or "2" if you want high...

0 = low


----------



## ufgy20 (Oct 6, 2012)

New Shift code Twitter to follow handing out the new codes https://twitter.com/GearboxSoftware
New Shift Code WBK3T-TSH6Z-633B3-BT3TT-Z6SR5

Edit: Codes only live for 45 more minutes ends at 8pm Central US Time


----------



## razaron (Oct 6, 2012)

Does anyone want to farm The Warrior with me?


----------



## ufgy20 (Oct 6, 2012)

razaron said:


> Does anyone want to farm The Warrior with me?



I would love to with my commando but im only level 20 lol and currently quest objective


Spoiler



Where Sanctuary was teleported and im in the slaughter dome


----------



## Mussels (Oct 6, 2012)

ufgy20 said:


> New Shift code Twitter to follow handing out the new codes https://twitter.com/GearboxSoftware
> New Shift Code WBK3T-TSH6Z-633B3-BT3TT-Z6SR5
> 
> Edit: Codes only live for 45 more minutes ends at 8pm Central US Time



wooo got it, worked for me this time


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 6, 2012)

razaron said:


> Does anyone want to farm The Warrior with me?



I should be there by Sunday.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 6, 2012)

So how is lan play on this?  Is it only 4 players?  No multiplayer?  I'm starting to wonder,  despite how good it is,  whether I want to shell out 60 bucks.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 6, 2012)

johnspack said:


> So how is lan play on this?  Is it only 4 players?  No multiplayer?  I'm starting to wonder,  despite how good it is,  whether I want to shell out 60 bucks.



it has lan. its 4 players. question 2 answered question 3?


and as i've said a gazillion times, its only $45


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 6, 2012)

New Shift Code 12PM CET(5AM CDT). Good for 3hrs.

W3KB3-X996S-F3TJB-TJBBJ-R5RZJ

They will be dropping 2 more codes today 11AM CDT and 3PM CDT


----------



## Mussels (Oct 6, 2012)

just used that one, weeeoooo.



i got a purple revolver with crap accuracy and about double the damage of the regular weapons i'm using now, but with no elemental effects. sad. but hey - its guranteed 'decent' loot!


----------



## ufgy20 (Oct 6, 2012)

The best time to use it imo would be around level 20 or 30 then you have a good chance of finding something that your going to hand on to for a while no something replaced 30 minutes later.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 6, 2012)

SWEET JESUS LOOK AT WHAT I FOUND!


----------



## razaron (Oct 6, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> SWEET JESUS LOOK AT WHAT I FOUND!
> [url]http://i.imgur.com/dT4K5l.jpg[/URL]



One of mordercai's side-quests will give you a 2.5k damage sniper rifle.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 7, 2012)

dont tell me its the booze mission? i gave the booze to the stripper


----------



## razaron (Oct 7, 2012)

Nope, It's a mission with only one reward.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 8, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> Just wondering if BL2 is any  better optimized for PC than the original Borderlands?


They are still using UE3. Whatever improvements/optimizations UE had throughout the years, BL2 most probably had it. It just a question of using game assets wisely.


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 8, 2012)

razaron, you done any Terramorphous or Vermivorous farming yet?


----------



## razaron (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm trying to get a good shotgun (Conference Call) first.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 9, 2012)

i just defeated the Warrior and Jack. showered me with stuff!


----------



## xenocide (Oct 9, 2012)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> They are still using UE3. Whatever improvements/optimizations UE had throughout the years, BL2 most probably had it. It just a question of using game assets wisely.



BL2 is slightly more taxing than BL1 was to me, and it looks a shitload better--I'll say it's a lot more optimized.  I think that comes with the fact that they put a lot more care into the PC Version.  It's not a lazy port like BL1 was (not that it was a bad game, but the fact that it was a console port was painfully apparent).


----------



## razaron (Oct 9, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> i just defeated the Warrior and Jack. showered me with stuff!



What bosses/parts of the game did you find hardest?


Spoiler



For the first playthrough it was the fist thresher you fight (the big one) and that mission where you have to add sanctuary to the fast travel network. For the second playthrough it was those 2, and Mad Mike. That guy will one shot you. A lot.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 9, 2012)

i used to go head first into defeating high level bosses(some were upto 4 lvl higher than me, lol)

i used to find dragon like stalker things hard at first. mostly because i was underlevel and i didnt carry any shock weapon to counter their shield. and i am sniper.

then i had a hard time in bloodshot stronghold. thats when i figured out i was underlevel since all the weapons i were getting were of much higher level than i was at, and hence i was unable to use them.

i have all my points to the sniper tree in my assasin skill thingy.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 9, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> i
> 
> i have all my points to the sniper tree in my assasin skill thingy.



I made this same mistake for the first 20 levels or so. PLaying lvl50 right now...let me say that while the sniper tree is awesome for damage it does nothing for survivability. The thing about Zero is none of his top skills are really that great.

Try respec'ing and spending some points in Cunning and Bloodshed.

Innervate and Grim will keep you alive and you will still have points in sniper tree. Like Killer, headshot and bore. Course depends on your level...

My current build is 11 in Snipe, 21 Cunning, 13 Bloodshed.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 9, 2012)

its all up to how you play. i find zeros sneaky tactics very easy to play with. 
not to mention you need to match the guns to your play style as well. you cant take zero and go full on assault with shotguns and assaults. i only have a big ass shotgun for backup and a pistol for rapid fire. rest i carry two snipers all the time.

also i us a lot of bombs. the one that steals health. lol. also i use shields that go boom when depleted.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 9, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> also i us a lot of bombs. the one that steals health. lol. also i use shields that go boom when depleted.



Yeah transfusion grenades are almost a requirement with Zero.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 9, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> its all up to how you play. i find zeros sneaky tactics very easy to play with.
> not to mention you need to match the guns to your play style as well. you cant take zero and go full on assault with shotguns and assaults. i only have a big ass shotgun for backup and a pistol for rapid fire. rest i carry two snipers all the time.
> 
> also i us a lot of bombs. the one that steals health. lol. also i use shields that go boom when depleted.



Was going to write something to the effect of that, but you beat me to it.
I found Zer0 to be not too bad for solo, even specced all sniping, as long as you take full advantage of his action skill. It can be offensive or defensive depending on when you pop it and I found the best tactic for solo(at least for me) with him was to snipe and land as many crits as you can while approaching the target. Get in close, unload with a shotgun and melee, then pop Decepti0n and fall way back. Rinse and repeat. Very few non-badass enemies can withstand one full barrage like that, much less two. Battles move very quickly and usually end up being one-on-one or one-on-two fights as all of the little guys go down with one crit snipe leaving just the big baddies to clean up when I get in close.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 9, 2012)

i only land critical hits. even when defeating the warrior i found a critical spot in its mouth(the lower jaw) and i hit it to get >8000 k damage with a corroding sniper from maliwan. i love maliwan guns. they are awesome, specially the snipers. the dahl are good for assault, and the jacobs are good for pistols. jacobs makes decent rifles too.


hyperion guns seem to have a higher bullet speed compared to others.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 9, 2012)

Of course FUN is the most important part of playing a Game. I died to often going full sniper, eventually something will be within melee range and that is where I felt Zero falls apart and it wasn't fun for me.

Spec'ing the cunning skill was the best change I made. still hitting crits for 600K+ but I am able to soak damage and because Innervate reduces cooldown a ton I can phase a lot more often, and heal while in phase and regen shields. I guess Cunning just matches my play style more. 

It's the old Glass Cannon vs Tank debate.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 9, 2012)

seems like you are a poopy sniper.
i am a sniper in modernwarfare and even cs 1.6!

50% of my kill shots in mw3 are no scope


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 9, 2012)

You're trolling. No one would ever admit to playing MW3 and also claiming to have skills.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 9, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> You're trolling. No one would ever admit to playing MW3 and also claiming to have skills.



mw2. lol. my bad.

i play mw3 too lol.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 9, 2012)

Last side quest and off to final boss area,tomorrow game will be finished for first time,probably will do 2nd run than.Still no Legendary found


----------



## ufgy20 (Oct 10, 2012)

Got my newest Playthough with 1Kurgan1 up. Let me know what you guys think tell me if im getting better or worse.


Spoiler


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 10, 2012)

anyone try mechromancer? currently power leveling mine, (lvl23) has a verry different skill tree than the others.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2012)

not yet, but looks like a fun skilltree


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 10, 2012)

I FUCKING LOVE BORDERLANDS


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> I FUCKING LOVE *BODERLANDS*



never heard of it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> anyone try mechromancer? currently power leveling mine, (lvl23) has a verry different skill tree than the others.



I have a level 2 mechromancer now, I will continue to level it up. I will be off work again today so I will be logged into teamspeak.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 10, 2012)

Lvl 8 Mechromancer. From what I can see she has a lot of similar skills as the commando in her first tree, and she is awesome with shock weapons, or will be down the road. To bad it wasn't corrosive.

I like the bot she summons...kind of makes the commandos turret seem not as cool.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Oct 10, 2012)

How are guns affected by "accuracy" in borderlands 2  ???


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 10, 2012)

jonathan1107 said:


> How are guns affected by "accuracy" in borderlands 2  ???



Steadiness when scoped and bullet spread/deviation from where it is aimed.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2012)

Got her up to lvl 12 before taking a break. I notice that she loves elemental weapons alot.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 10, 2012)

I think Im gonna buy this game this week.


----------



## Csokis (Oct 10, 2012)

*Gaige the Mechromancer Echo Log 03*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Qe4m0Oydw4


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I think Im gonna buy this game this week.



Its a very fun game and most of us in TS have it so.... buy it!

*Edit*

I am liking the mechromancer better than the soldier !


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 10, 2012)

So I Google image search "mechromancer" to learn more about the chars' skill tree hopefully find a screenshot... 

Halfway down the page there is already porn of it.

Somebody is working overtime.

*EDIT : * Never mind - the first porn actually show up in the 3rd line, I just didn't realise it at first, I guess I should have known better than to be surprised. Was probably out before the char class concept even leaked.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2012)

BazookaJoe said:


> So I Google image search "mechromancer" to learn more about the chars' skill tree hopefully find a screenshot...
> 
> Halfway down the page there is already porn of it.
> 
> ...



I just did the search and no porn showed up for me LOL


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am liking the mechromancer better than the soldier !



Mechromancer is the only class I haven't tried. Didn't like the siren because when co-op gaming, unless I'm the designated healer, I despise playing support roles. Liked Commando, I can see a capped Commando being nearly impossible to kill if specced right. Assassin absolutely blew me away in the fact that he can be massive damage, backup/assistance, or long range DPS depending on how he's played. And then Gunzerker is my favorite(but not looks-wise ). Co-op or solo doesn't matter, he dishes out a shit-ton of damage. My fight with Wilhelm was over before Roland and Lilith had even finished their dialogue telling me they were beaten by him. That was probably a ten second battle, if that.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 10, 2012)

just found the treasure at caustic caverns. its a friggin vadalf sniper with 24 round mag and >900 damage and fire damage too! and it fires like an assault. AWWWWWWWWWWWWW YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 10, 2012)

BazookaJoe said:


> So I Google image search "mechromancer" to learn more about the chars' skill tree hopefully find a screenshot...
> 
> Halfway down the page there is already porn of it.
> 
> ...





brandonwh64 said:


> I just did the search and no porn showed up for me LOL





i think it would be in the best interest for a lot of people if you shared the link


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2012)

My new character


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 11, 2012)

FYI, a new NVidia Driver came out today:

http://www.geforce.com/

Adds some support for BL2


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 11, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> i think it would be in the best interest for a lot of people if you shared the link



*The following links are NSFW :*

Don't click here if you are afraid of nudity (not that there is very much)
*
Don't view this thumbnail either :*


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 11, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> FYI, a new NVidia Driver came out today:
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/
> 
> Adds some support for BL2



I don't see any mention of BL2 on that page, but maybe I'm missing something?

--------------------

Decided to change the direction of my BL2 videos. Rather than doing my full play through with Ufgy, I plan on just covering my favorite quests and moments, and sort of Best Of series, which here is the first one of those.


----------



## Csokis (Oct 11, 2012)

Borderlands 2's Captain Scarlett DLC lands on October 16!  

http://www.joystiq.com/2012/10/11/borderlands-2s-captain-scarlett-dlc-lands-on-october-16/


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 11, 2012)

Csokis said:


> Borderlands 2's Captain Scarlett DLC lands on October 16!
> 
> http://www.joystiq.com/2012/10/11/borderlands-2s-captain-scarlett-dlc-lands-on-october-16/
> 
> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.joystiq.com/media/2012/10/sand-skiff.jpg



Awesome, less than a month after the game itself released. Some of us still haven't beaten the main story and they're already releasing DLC...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

How do you know if you have a season pass or not?


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> How do you know if you have a season pass or not?



Did you buy the season pass?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Did you buy the season pass?



I thought some preorders had the season pass thrown in?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 11, 2012)

Did someone kill that raid boss? I tired with bro to kill it with 34lvl but he was 52lvl so we just died with one shot 
Should i get seasson pass to get DLC? arent they gonna be seperate aswell?because steam doesnt show any,but you guys already got it.Or in US is aswell diff release date as it was with main game?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

Arciks said:


> Did someone kill that raid boss? I tired with bro to kill it with 34lvl but he was 52lvl so we just died with one shot



The mission were it says "You are going to die (SERIOUSLY YOU ARE)"???


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I thought some preorders had the season pass thrown in?



Maybe, but I doubt it. Digital preorders didn't get it, and neither did the Loot Chest. That just leaves the Special Edition.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> The mission were it says "You are going to die (SERIOUSLY YOU ARE)"???



yes thats the one


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

Arciks said:


> yes thats the one



Me and black haru did it but I didn't do anything due to being a level 30 and he was a level 50. He killed it with one entire clip of combat rifle 

He drops like 20K-400K$ weapons and one or two legendarys


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Me and black haru did it but I didn't do anything due to being a level 30 and he was a level 50. He killed it with one entire clip of combat rifle
> 
> He drops like 20K-400K$ weapons and one or two legendarys



hmm so i need to get myself to lvl 50  to get my first legendary


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

Arciks said:


> hmm so i need to get myself to lvl 50  to get my first legendary



No, Its random but sometimes you will get one in the first play through from one of the bosses (Can't remember which one.)


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> No, Its random but sometimes you will get one in the first play through from one of the bosses (Can't remember which one.)



I did all side quests on first run only remained that raidboss.SO i decided to start 2nd run.Are those legendarys epic weapons or like in diablo 3


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

Arciks said:


> I did all side quests on first run only remained that raidboss.SO i decided to start 2nd run.Are those legendarys epic weapons or like in diablo 3



They are OK, I have a sniper thats a legend. I can take a screen shot if you would like


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> They are OK, I have a sniper thats a legend. I can take a screen shot if you would like



do it I want to see it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 11, 2012)

I like the name.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I like the name.



Me too. Its so proper


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121011/492.jpg



nice weapon


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 11, 2012)

The key to terramorphus is "the bee" shield. A good shotgun helps a lot, but it can be done without one.


----------



## ufgy20 (Oct 18, 2012)

Well just beast Borderlands 2 on my first playthrough with my Commando. too bad it was on my friends game now i have to do the last 1/3 again on my own game lol damn. final boss fight was fairly hard for us took us a while to take him down. but overall i am still loving this game. even more then the first time around but only playing with friends. without them this games dies swiftly


----------



## erixx (Oct 18, 2012)

Love it. Just screams for COOP!!!!


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 19, 2012)

For those who are still lingering about purchasing the game, here's a 20% off code for Green Man Gaming.com

GMG20-FXYD1-7WHP1

I believe it's $40, so $20 off retail. 

Can someone see if this applies to the Season Pass?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 19, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> For those who are still lingering about purchasing the game, here's a 20% off code for Green Man Gaming.com
> 
> GMG20-FXYD1-7WHP1
> 
> ...



Yes the code does, I just got season pass for 24$


----------



## helloWorld (Oct 20, 2012)

This game really looks a lot better with a few config file tweaks and removing the cel shading and black outlines around everything.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 21, 2012)

When I hit lvl50 will try to raise Vermivorous the Invincible Legendary Boss 
Borderlands 2 Secrets: Vermivorous the Invincible ...


----------



## johnspack (Oct 21, 2012)

Some day I'll get this if I don't have to keep spending money on my computer...   yeah right....  dammit.


----------



## marcosamerio (Oct 22, 2012)

¿Someone can help me to defeat the two last boses in the DLC?

This is my steam profile http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198021861087/

Bye all


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 22, 2012)

Arciks said:


> When I hit lvl50 will try to raise Vermivorous the Invincible Legendary Boss
> Borderlands 2 Secrets: Vermivorous the Invincible ...



Count me in


----------



## hat (Oct 24, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Count me in



I'll try my hand as well. I'm level 40 right now, steadily climbing.


----------



## hat (Oct 24, 2012)

If anyone wants to play with me, just add me on Steam. Search for Downgraded286.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 24, 2012)

People were insisting the game was demanding but it plays perfectly smooth for me even with the gtx 470(1080p max settings with Physx on) I first played it on. Going to be playing it 2560x1440 now though.


----------



## hat (Oct 24, 2012)

GTX470 isn't exactly weak... I'm still rocking my 5870. That may change though, getting a 120hz monitor soon.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2012)

I think nvidia has a easier time playing is due to the physx engine but it still plays decent on my 5770 at work.

On another note, DH you Ava is funny


----------



## jonathan1107 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'd like to know if anyone here knows if there's a "benchmark tool" out there that we can use to test different configs in borderlands 2 ?...

Kinda like the Crysis benchmark tool...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2012)

jonathan1107 said:


> I'd like to know if anyone here knows if there's a "benchmark tool" out there that we can use to test different configs in borderlands 2 ?...
> 
> Kinda like the Crysis benchmark tool...



There is not BM tool for BL2


----------



## jonathan1107 (Oct 25, 2012)

*** No network connection to the steam servers could be made ***

what the heck is going on? (playin on pc)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 25, 2012)

I thought it was just me, guess not. Steam must be down for a bit then.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hmmm I may get some playing time in today if work is slow.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 27, 2012)

FYI, this game is now under $40 at Greenmangaming.com

Season pass is at $23 I think.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 27, 2012)

its 20$ here


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 28, 2012)

Just got season pass. Is Mechromancer worth it? Do I get to see her romance a mech?


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 28, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> its 20$ here



The Russian Unlocked version is $20, but then again I thought you were just "previewing" the game.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 28, 2012)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Just got season pass. Is Mechromancer worth it? Do I get to see her romance a mech?



I've gotten to lvl 8 so far. Just messing around with everyone.. I really like it. Anarcy is a sweet talent


----------



## jonathan1107 (Oct 29, 2012)

Does anyone here know how to mod the backpack inventory so that it has unlimited slots ???


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Oct 29, 2012)

yes please, would be very nice, but don't know if "steam" would like that kind of mod on the games files, isn't it?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 4, 2012)

Comsumes two shots but fires 3 initially. At around 15 meters they divide into six. My new favorite gun by far.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 11, 2012)

I am at lvl 50 now and trying to kill the "king of the game" boss and I need serious backup cause he is a complete douche.


----------



## Black Haru (Nov 11, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I am at lvl 50 now and trying to kill the "king of the game" boss and I need serious backup cause he is a complete douche.



Catch me on TS sometime and I might be able to help.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 14, 2012)

PC SHiFT Code: WTCJ3-SHH3K-KFJT3-JBJ3J-H5965
use while its active


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey guys, anyone know of a discount code for the Season Pass?

Greenmangaming maybe?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 16, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Hey guys, anyone know of a discount code for the Season Pass?
> 
> Greenmangaming maybe?



Try this: GMG25-CFGY3-4THJI  at GMG, 25% off, not much but anyway.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 16, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Try this: GMG25-CFGY3-4THJI  at GMG, 25% off, not much but anyway.



Thanks, not bad but it is $8 off. 

I missed out on the 30% off last week. Could have picked it up for $19. :/


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 16, 2012)

I was also thinking about it but it turned out I was thinking too much. It was that 35% for the survey and they just stopped it. By the way, this season pass has all the expansions? What is it?


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 16, 2012)

I think it gives access to Pirate's Booty and Mr. Tourge's Carnage and 2 more to come.

It doesn't give access to the Mecromancer character.  I dont know if it'll include any other future characters or if you'd have to buy those separately.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2012)

Played about 3/4 of the way through the Torque's DLC and OMG so funny the audio transmissions you hear throughout the game.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 17, 2012)

i forgot i had this game. havent played since i hit level 30


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Thinking about getting this for me and my little brother to play.  where is the best place to buy this currently?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i forgot i had this game. havent played since i hit level 30



I have beat the game with a soldier, mecromancer, and assassin but this is only the first play through but now I am going to beat the current DLCs to get them out of the way.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 17, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> Thinking about getting this for me and my little brother to play.  where is the best place to buy this currently?



I bought at Greenmangaming.com.  Much better than Steam.

Might try Amazon too.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 17, 2012)

I think ill wait for the steam christmas sale.  When is that supposed to start?  Does anyone know?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 17, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> I think ill wait for the steam christmas sale.  When is that supposed to start?  Does anyone know?



I got it for cheap. Its a good game with the Co-Op. Its better then part 1 IMO. But its not something I would pay full price for so far but Im only like level 12.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I got it for cheap. Its a good game with the Co-Op. Its better then part 1 IMO. But its not something I would pay full price for so far but Im only like level 12.


I rarely pay full price for any game, because I don't have to.  My library is so saturated with games that I usually don't pay full price for them.

Skyrim, MW2 and Starcraft II were the only exceptions so far.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 17, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> I rarely pay full price for any game, because I don't have to.  My library is so saturated with games that I usually don't pay full price for them.
> 
> Skyrim, MW2 and Starcraft II were the only exceptions so far.



BF3 and Skyrim are the only two games I have paid full price for in YEARS.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Anyone care to go in on the Steam Sale Borderlands 4-pack?  I have two already, just need two more.*

This equates to $23 per copy.

PM me, heat is there V


----------



## 2wicked (Dec 25, 2012)

I have a Mr. Torgue’s Campaign of Carnage DLC  Steam Code to give away first to pm me gets it!
I will edit this post once it's gone. 
Merry Xmas!

Edit:CODE is now Gone!


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 27, 2012)

BL2 and Season Pass AND The Mecromancer character are all 50% off: 


http://www.greenmangaming.com/?gmgr=besadati

http://blog.greenmangaming.com/2012/12/more-great-festive-deals-ding-dong.html


so much goodness!!!


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 27, 2012)

I think it has been 50% off on steam 3 different times now since the Christmas sale started.

I don't like the term season pass either, because it feels like I am getting the game, but for only a limited time before I have to renew my season pass.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 27, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> I think it has been 50% off on steam 3 different times now since the Christmas sale started.
> 
> I don't like the term season pass either, because it feels like I am getting the game, but for only a limited time before I have to renew my season pass.



Not the Season Pass, nor mecromancer.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 27, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Not the Season Pass, nor mecromancer.



not a problem for me, DLCs make me want to throw up.  I would rather have a full expansion rather than little mini-story addons.  I usually end up just playing the base game.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 27, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> not a problem for me, DLCs make me want to throw up.  I would rather have a full expansion rather than little mini-story addons.  I usually end up just playing the base game.



BL2 is the only game I've purchased DLC for. It's an amazing base game and the 4 add-ons you get for $15 is well worth the 20-40 hours you'll play it for. 

But, whatever


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 27, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> BL2 and Season Pass AND The Mecromancer character are all 50% off:
> 
> 
> http://www.greenmangaming.com/?gmgr=besadati
> ...



If you use the code: GMG30-DPLIM-DN831 you'll get another 30% off.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 27, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> If you use the code: GMG30-DPLIM-DN831 you'll get another 30% off.



Is this perhaps usable twice?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 27, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> Is this perhaps usable twice?



Don't know but I tried it for the season pass and it worked though it usually doesn't work for already discounted items.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 26, 2013)

this random dude at marcus' gave me a friggin awesome sniper for no reason! there was nothin around him, but i pressed e for no reason. and he said he didnt want it and wanted me to have it :O


----------



## Melvis (Feb 3, 2013)

Im not sure if anyone has alrady posted this in here but anyway if anyone is getting realy bad FPS in the game and there running a FX 8120 or 8150 (Bulldozer) Updating the BIOS fixed my friends problem of Low FPS in game (max 37FPS) using a GTX 295.

Just thought id add that if anyone was having issues the same as my friend was.

His mobo was a Gigabyte 990FX board.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## mlee49 (Feb 3, 2013)

TheLaughingMan said:


> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/558713312255394581/FFE3D5420C23364EEB50BD96BC2ACBA9CFA658FB/



Nice, did you pick that up during the Gear Up Weekend? A buddy and I spawned Vermiverous and picked up a nice Norfleet.

Also, have you guys seen the drama about some idiots calling TinyTina racist? 

Seriously stupid people!


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 3, 2013)

tiny tina FTW. 


i feel like a pedo now. lol.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 5, 2013)

guys try tipping moxxy. she will give you some kick ass weapons!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> guys try tipping moxxy. she will give you some kick ass weapons!



everyone knows about that already. she only gives out two, and only once each per character.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2013)

The bad touch and the good touch


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 5, 2013)

but i got 4 already :O

one in lvl 36 and one on a later level.


ps  since i finished this game 3 times, i used a trainer to get some monies


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> but i got 4 already :O
> 
> one in lvl 36 and one on a later level.
> 
> ...



LOL trainer..


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 5, 2013)

yeahhh... while playing seriously whenever i needed cash. i used to go to caustic caverns and shoot up some crystallisks


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2013)

I honestly never needed cash in this game. Most weapons that were in the machines suxed anyway. I always go lucky to find them or win some in the slot machines.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 5, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I honestly never needed cash in this game. Most weapons that were in the machines suxed anyway. I always go lucky to find them or win some in the slot machines.



I thought that's how everyone played, didnt realise anyone actually bought anything from vending machines! And from what i saw, all i've ever used money on is slot machines and ammo.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I thought that's how everyone played, didnt realise anyone actually bought anything from vending machines! And from what i saw, all i've ever used money on is slot machines and ammo.



Only complaint I think they should have added a fill all ammo button when shopping for ammo.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 5, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Only complaint I think they should have added a fill all ammo button when shopping for ammo.



I'd like an auto ammo pickup option, unless there is one. I dont like frantically tapping E while facing an ammo stash while in a boss fight. I know you can hold E, but still, i'd like to touch ammo or walk on it like an arcade shooter to pick it up!


----------



## NinkobEi (Feb 5, 2013)

You kids and your new world problems. Back in my day there wasn't auto-pick up on anything. And we had to type out the words "Pick up shotgun shells" for the computer to even have a clue what we wanted. God forbid you made a typo and accidentally killed yourself on a rusty screw.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Feb 5, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> guys try tipping moxxy. she will give you some kick ass weapons!



Thanks for the tip. I just picked up the game and it's kickass. Although I'm still at the beginning [sanctuary] of my first play thru is there other hotspots for good weapon pickups?


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 5, 2013)

Hilux SSRG said:


> Thanks for the tip. I just picked up the game and it's kickass. Although I'm still at the beginning [sanctuary] of my first play thru is there other hotspots for good weapon pickups?



Markus is the only place which keeps updating weapons according to your level. rest of the machines get their weapon levels stuck at whatever level you found the machine at. but they are still worth checking.

otherwise, check the quest spots for new weapon caches. there is always one near or on the way to every one of those square spots.


these are my current fav weapons :3

i am an assasin class
this was my first buy (and as u see, i went big). $72,000 the best weapon i had did only 1000damage. so this was awesome.





Soon this came by in the DLC





and so did this badass shotgun.




Hunter's Grotto is a tough cookie. the other DLC was too easy.


----------



## happita (Feb 5, 2013)

Hilux SSRG said:


> Thanks for the tip. I just picked up the game and it's kickass. Although I'm still at the beginning [sanctuary] of my first play thru is there other hotspots for good weapon pickups?



To be honest, if you don't get any great weapon drops from killing enemies, the next best way to get good weapons is to check the weapon of the day or item of the day in any of the machines. I have gotten some very nice items, but keep in mind some of them are expensive. 
Playing slot machines are a hit or miss, I have never gotten anything greater than a blue item that was worth keeping. It's mostly crappy whites, greens, eridium, and "go time!" grenades


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 6, 2013)

i never got anything from slots.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 6, 2013)

NinkobEi said:


> You kids and your new world problems. Back in my day there wasn't auto-pick up on anything. And we had to type out the words "Pick up shotgun shells" for the computer to even have a clue what we wanted. God forbid you made a typo and accidentally killed yourself on a rusty screw.



you were eaten by a grue.


----------



## happita (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey. Does anyone know how to manually backup the saved data for this game? Last time I reformatted I'm pretty sure I had cloud sync on for Steam; then after I reinstalled the game, I had to start all over again -_-


----------



## Darkleoco (Feb 13, 2013)

happita said:


> Hey. Does anyone know how to manually backup the saved data for this game? Last time I reformatted I'm pretty sure I had cloud sync on for Steam; then after I reinstalled the game, I had to start all over again -_-



I would just dig around for it in your steam folder.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 14, 2013)

happita said:


> Hey. Does anyone know how to manually backup the saved data for this game? Last time I reformatted I'm pretty sure I had cloud sync on for Steam; then after I reinstalled the game, I had to start all over again -_-



i think its in your my docs folder, not sure tho.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 14, 2013)

yes it is. ^


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Feb 14, 2013)

Its within your my documents/documents folder. And I finally paid for the Seasons pass and im enjoying the crap outa Mr Torgues Badass Crater of Badadassness! NOw go punch some bad guys in the dicks!

Oh and seeing Tiny Tina back just fucking rocks!

_
Wait.........those arn't chocooolate chips....THOSE...ARE....RAISANS!!!! NOOOO!!! waaahhhhh!!!!  Hugger Butt, destroy those vile machines of nasta raisan evil!!_


The missions just get funnier as hell, Gearbox is even making fun of IGN reviews, internet trolls and even admit that Duke Nukem Forever sucked, God bless em!


----------



## Widjaja (Feb 14, 2013)

Finally beat WAR-D3N.
Killed me many times before I gave up and started doing other things.
ran out of side quests, came back, switched my sheild to one of the pangloian shields and took it out.

Just beat Wilhelm who was a piece of cake compared to WAR-D3N.
Took Wilhelm out first go.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 14, 2013)

Widjaja said:


> Finally beat WAR-D3N.
> Killed me many times before I gave up and started doing other things.
> ran out of side quests, came back, switched my sheild to one of the pangloian shields and took it out.
> 
> ...



Oh man, Wilhelm was too easy in my book. Not even really a boss, more like a Badass. I beat him solo multiple times without dying.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 14, 2013)

yeah, warden was easy. just hit the right spots.


----------



## Widjaja (Feb 14, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I'd like an auto ammo pickup option, unless there is one. I dont like frantically tapping E while facing an ammo stash while in a boss fight. I know you can hold E, but still, i'd like to touch ammo or walk on it like an arcade shooter to pick it up!



The game can be frustrating at times.
Using the assassin decoy and then plan to rush to the back of an enemy only to find you get stuck on a little lip in the dirt and then you try to jump over it and you end up staying in the same spot.
Decoy over and the enemy shoots you with little cover to run to.


----------



## Widjaja (Feb 18, 2013)

Completed the main campaign as an Assassin.

Didn't do too well with the end boss at level 31.
Ended up finding an area where it tends not to breath on me.
Stood there are shot it until it started getting low on health then fired my rocket launcher which did 4x 4000+ damage plus explosion damage.
After this I pressed the kill button and ended up being stuck in a rock.
I couldn't move.

Had to snipe the end guy and had to save quit just so I could respawn and walk again.

On to playing as the Mechromancer for now before I go back to doing some more things with the assassin class.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 7, 2013)

Bump, still play guys.

Mlee49 on Steam, add me and we'll make some face gravy.

Also, any news/leaks on the 4th DLC?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2013)

I dont have the DLCs shadedshu but I love the game. Steam had a BL2 on sale a few weeks ago. strangely they didnt discount the DLCs like they normally do when they discount a game that has DLCs available for it.


I'll consider coughing up for a season pass


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 7, 2013)

I picked it up for $22 on GreenManGaming.com a while back.

For 3 decent side missions(each very unique) it adds quite a bit of playtime.  At first I thought 2-5 hours for each DLC was crap, but when BL2 really enforces a second playthrough as the main playthrough each DLC time doubles.


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 7, 2013)

I might add you Mlee49 it's been a while since I have played co op and none of my friends are playing Borderlands 2.....or anything on steam it seems.

I have the season pass so if you have the DLCs there won't be any travel failed issues.

Don't have any information on the new DLC but there is gong to be another playable character.


----------



## razaron (Mar 26, 2013)

Finally, I can get around to playing the DLCs. Dat level cap increase.
http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2013/03/25/psycho-killer-dlc-borderlands-2-adds-character-levels/


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 21, 2013)

finally had enough to buy this game  what DLC is worth buying for this game?


----------



## Akrian (Apr 21, 2013)

I'd say Season's pass is worth the money. esp if you can find it for 9.99 lol


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 21, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> finally had enough to buy this game  what DLC is worth buying for this game?



badass crater of badasstiture.


----------



## happita (Apr 22, 2013)

Even if the Season Pass was $20 it would be worth the money. My favorite though is definitely the Torgue DLC by far.

Anyone playing Ultimate mode? Finally got my Siren to level 61 and trying to find some goodies to boot


----------



## bulma (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't actually play it, but my boyfriend does and I have to say - it's pretty addicting!


----------



## GLD (Apr 26, 2013)

http://www.gamepur.com/news/10924-n...ealed-free-game-gear-valid-till-april-29.html


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 26, 2013)

to make it easier for ppl: 

For PS3: CB53J-FZFKB-5W5KB-ZJCTB-B5S5T (Valid Until: 4/29/13)
For X360: WT5JJ-BHC95-33HJR-W6TJ3-B5WKS (Valid Until: 4/29/13)
For PC/Mac: CTKTJ-WHSKC-Z56BJ-BTB3B-9C6FT (Valid Until: 4/29/13)


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 6, 2013)

It fires a single shit that splits into 7 explosive balls after about 10 feet that move in a bird shaped pattern.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 6, 2013)

Shift codes on twitter 

PC / Mac SHiFT Code for a Golden Key in Borderlands 2: 5TK3B-Z9SWC-SWRT3-TJ33T-HZW3B
Xbox 360 SHiFT Code for a Golden Key in Borderlands 2: 5J5B3-99K9K-J3HBR-5FJBJ-HK9FF
PlayStation 3 SHiFT Code for a Golden Key in Borderlands 2: W3W33-KJZKT-KKWCJ-9TCT3-BKX33


----------



## overclocking101 (May 8, 2013)

just started playing on ps3 great game got all the dlc to, they are fun, dlc 4 coming soon!


----------



## de.das.dude (May 8, 2013)

i've always wondered how you guys play(comfortably) on consoles without a mouse


----------



## de.das.dude (May 8, 2013)

TheLaughingMan said:


> It fires a single shit that splits into 7 explosive balls after about 10 feet that move in a bird shaped pattern.
> 
> http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/541833502899041793/1E44D476FC388D567D1EAEDDE6B17A1A355BCE4D/



i have a smg like that. shits really god for taking out groups. specially after you douse them in slag


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 11, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i have a smg like that. shits really god for taking out groups. specially after you douse them in slag



Actually since I have been playing with it, the UH is f^&*ing amazing. At the right range, all seven shots hit for Crit at around 350K each. It is the best way to take out Pyromaniac Pete the Invincible. It has quickly proven to be the most devastating weapon I have and I have two seraph weapons, a Conference Call, and several other OP weapons.


----------



## welly31 (Jul 12, 2013)

Just picked up BL2 and the season pass for $20 in the steam summer sale. If anyone wants to start over in Co-op, Add me on steam...welly321


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 13, 2013)

wrong thread hah


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 13, 2013)

One of us is Going Down!


----------

